#ubuntu-pe 2008-09-29
<NiKeCRu666> listo problema resuelto
<NiKeCRu666> gracias de todos modos
<NiKeCRu666> hola?
<ratasxy2000> hola
<ratasxy> va a ver reunion hoy
<Genelyk> xD
<Morell> Hola todos
<Genelyk> q tal
<Gatunox_D> hola
<Genelyk> n a no ay reunion
<Morell> bien gracias... y que tal ustedes... que tal los ubunteros peruanos..?
<Genelyk> ai pos bien
<Genelyk> ayudando a traducir
<Morell> alguién ha instalado el gnome 2.24?
<Genelyk> uhmm
<Genelyk>  yo nu
<viperhoot> Morell, creo que la beta de intrepid ya viene con esa versión de gnome
<Morell> si eso he leído...
<viperhoot> pero aún no me animo a instalarme ni las alphas :P
<Genelyk> jajaja
<Morell> he estado leyendo la entrevista que le hicieron a Mark Shuttleworth...
<Morell> un gran tipo...!
<viperhoot> Morell, tienes las cosas claras sobre el futuro de la distro eso si
<viperhoot> eso y .. una billetera que no se acompleja
<Genelyk1> jajaja
<Morell> pues si es cierto... afortunadamente comparte algo de esa billetera...
<viperhoot> si :)
<viperhoot> pregunta, alguien ha usado jquery ?
<viperhoot> toy que pruebo y se hacen maravillas con eso :D
<Morell> si?... cómo cuáles?
<viperhoot> http://www.panic.com/coda/
<viperhoot> http://www.ndesign-studio.com/demo/css-dock-menu/css-dock.html#
<viperhoot> vua estudiarlo bien un rato para ver si lo adapto a un par de trabajos q estoy haciendo
<Morell> ah! ta bacan ese dock...
<Morell> ...menú tipo dock...
<viperhoot> si
<viperhoot> me vacilan los efectos
<Morell> tá bien por que ya aburren los mismos menús monses  de las páginas...
<Genelyk1> tengo un problema grandee
<Morell> :-)
<Genelyk1> programe con el  shuttdown a una hora, pero,  alguien lo apago manualmente mas antes,  ahora no pudo iniciar session
<Morell> Goliat también era un problema grande...
<viperhoot> Genelyk1, y por qué no puedes iniciar sesión ?
<viperhoot> creo que le shuttdown no interviene en eso
<Morell> pues a mi shutdown no me apaga la pc...
<Morell> qué mensaje te sale?
<Genelyk1> sale
<Genelyk1>  la PC se  apagara en 5 min
<Genelyk1> cada vez q pongo mi usuario
<Genelyk1> alguna forma de eliminar una tarea pendiente
<viperhoot> Genelyk1, sistema/preferencias/sesiones
<Morell> :-/
<VaC|0> shutdown -c
<Genelyk1> ni en las ttys puedo iniciar
<Genelyk1> me sale se apagara en 5 min
<VaC|0> como root
<Genelyk1> ya se inicio normal
<Genelyk1>  tmrrr
<Genelyk1> se soluciono  y no se como
<VaC|0> se cumplio el tiempo seguramente
<Genelyk1> jajaj
<Genelyk1> tu crees
<viperhoot> extraño
<VaC|0> es lo mas probable
<Genelyk1> pero
<VaC|0> saludos viperhoot
<Genelyk1> ches  asi no sabre
<Genelyk1> n se vale
<Genelyk1> no podia iniciar
<viperhoot> Genelyk1, no revisaste en las preferencia de sesion ?
<viperhoot> capaz y por ahi hay un comando programado para eso
<viperhoot> hola VaC|0 ;)
<Genelyk1> asi qbuscandoo
<Genelyk1> eestan  imprimiendo 25 paginas  de VIsual C++ xD!
<VaC|0> :S
<Genelyk1> asu q lokazo  ni yo gasto tanto
<Genelyk1> raro q aya tanta gente
<Genelyk1>  n la reunon pasada no abia mucha
<viperhoot> pero pocos gatos que hablan
<VaC|0> hoy hay reuna?
<viperhoot> eso si heeh
<viperhoot> VaC|0, hoy no
<viperhoot> no se ha coordinado
<VaC|0> ah!!!!!!!
<VaC|0> :P
<Genelyk1> jajaja
<Genelyk1> aggg los japoneces tiene 1gbps  simetricos
<Morell> qué es eso?
<Genelyk1> velocidad de internet
<Genelyk1> ve aca ai una correcio dice 1MBPS
<Genelyk1> osea te garantizan 1mb xD!
<Genelyk1> pro contratas 1gbps
<Genelyk1> uhmm venezuela hizo un pedido de  un  millon de classmate T_T
<Genelyk1> pero sekda con sus OPLC  q tan con windows
 * VaC|0 se despide
<Genelyk1> nos vemoss
<NiKeCRu666> buenas noches
<viperhoot> hola NiKeCRu666
<NiKeCRu666> que tal como estas viperhoot
<NiKeCRu666> a los anios q te veo
<NiKeCRu666> jeje
<viperhoot> ahi, pasando la noche
<viperhoot> hehe si pe
<NiKeCRu666> hoy en la tarde estuve gritando desesperadamente, llorando peor q maria magdalena xD
<NiKeCRu666> no podia instalar el virtualbox
<NiKeCRu666> lo instale, y pierdo configuracion de sonido y wireless
<NiKeCRu666> recupero el sonido y no corre el virtualbox
<NiKeCRu666> -.-
<viperhoot> jajaja
<NiKeCRu666> preguntaba aqui en el chat y nadie se dignaba a decir al menos, no podemos ayudarte estamos un poco ocupados
<viperhoot> lo instalaste directamente desde paquete .deb o desde repositorios ?
<NiKeCRu666> desde repositorios
<viperhoot> NiKeCRu666, a veces hay gente con vidas de verdad :P
<NiKeCRu666> xD jajajaj
<viperhoot> NiKeCRu666, lo del sonido puede que sea una mala configuración del alsa
<NiKeCRu666> facil que si, bueno lo arregle
<NiKeCRu666> ahora todo anda bien
<viperhoot> abre virtualbox y revisa en las configuraciones la salida de sonido
<viperhoot> ahh ya
<viperhoot> pense que seguias con el problem
<NiKeCRu666> pero no se por que ahora q reinicie y me volvi a quedar sin sonido y sin wireless
<NiKeCRu666> tuve q poner modo recovery
<NiKeCRu666> y recien me dio sonido y wireless de nuevo
<NiKeCRu666> mi ubuntu se esta comportando super extranio >.<
<NiKeCRu666> ahora desaparecieron los archivos q tenia en el escritorio
<NiKeCRu666> y no puedo entrar a nignuna ccarpeta
<viperhoot> ehh espera, se te va el sonido y el wireless en ubuntu o en la máquina virtual ?
<NiKeCRu666> en ubuntu
<viperhoot> hmm
<viperhoot> extraño
<NiKeCRu666> sii
<viperhoot> pero algo me dice que es por una mala configuracion del virtualbox que puede causar conflictos
<viperhoot> has revisado bien bien las configuraciones del virtualbox ?
<NiKeCRu666> uhmn q configuraciones exactamente?
<viperhoot> el sonido y la red x_X
<viperhoot> abre virtualbox, selecciona tu máquina virtual y selecciona sus cofiguraciones
<NiKeCRu666> ahora se me borro el SO -.-!!!!!
<viperhoot> quizás por ahi van los errores
<viperhoot> ahh ¿?
<NiKeCRu666> espera espera
<NiKeCRu666> afff!!! olvide lo de la toma instantanea!!!!
<NiKeCRu666> -.-!
<NiKeCRu666> para burro no hay quien me gane -.-!
<viperhoot> ¿?
<viperhoot> sigo sin entender... pero se solucionó ?? :D
<NiKeCRu666> es q hice una toma instantanea cuando estaba instalando, entonces ahora la fui a borrar pero olvide la segunda toma instantanea
<NiKeCRu666> y se volvio a la instalacion =/
<viperhoot> ahh
<viperhoot> tons... va bien ? :D
<NiKeCRu666> pues digamos que hasta ahora DE NUEVO TODO VA BIEN
<NiKeCRu666> pero aun no se que pasaron con mis iconos del escritorio
<NiKeCRu666> y xq no puedo entrar a las carpetas :S
<NiKeCRu666> es decir del ubuntu
<NiKeCRu666> y el terminal se acaba de colgar
<viperhoot> en las configuraciones tienes que habilitar la opción de compartir carpeta
<viperhoot> heheeh
<NiKeCRu666> uhmn, viperhoot ya no me refiero a virtualbox
<NiKeCRu666> si no a netamente ubuntu
<viperhoot> ahh bue
<viperhoot> que raro que te haya descuadrado directamente a ubuntu :S
<NiKeCRu666> se fueron mis iconos =/
<NiKeCRu666> y no puedo entrar a las carpetas como te dije
<NiKeCRu666> no se q esta pasando >.<
<viperhoot> si entras en modo de recuperación ?
<viperhoot> seguro que es un cambio en las configuraciones de gnome
<NiKeCRu666> eso intentare luego de temrinar de volver a instalar el windows XY
<viperhoot> hmm
<viperhoot> ni idea de qué puede ser
<NiKeCRu666> pues yo ya lo estuve googleando pero tampoco encuentro respuesta,
<viperhoot> postealo en los foros, fácil y alguien te orienta
<NiKeCRu666> viperhoot
<viperhoot> que fue
<NiKeCRu666> bueno ahora q ya isntale todo el windows en el virtualbox voy a reiniciar y a ver que pasa
<viperhoot> ok
<NiKeCRu666> viperhoot, no tengo internet
<viperhoot> xS
<NiKeCRu666> ni audio
<viperhoot> raraso
<NiKeCRu666> estoy conectado por cable
<NiKeCRu666> =s
<NiKeCRu666> no etiendo =(
<NiKeCRu666> pero por decir, la vuelvo a reiniciar en modo recovery y luego me carga todo normal
<viperhoot> algo se desconfigura
<NiKeCRu666> creo cionq son las dependencias del virtualbox las que megeneran esa desconfigura
<viperhoot> al reiniciar en recovery lo reconfigura... pero no guarda esos cambios
<viperhoot> en virtualbox has instalado los guest additions ?
<NiKeCRu666> nop
<NiKeCRu666> no instale nada
<NiKeCRu666> quise instalar y se me desconfiguro la compu
<NiKeCRu666> y no pude hacer nada, asi que dije mejor lo bajo desde la pagina web
<NiKeCRu666> y baje una version creo un poco antigua
<NiKeCRu666> bueno la que dice, version estable conocida
<NiKeCRu666> y baje esa, se instalo todo solo
<NiKeCRu666> y corrio
<NiKeCRu666> pero se desconfiguro el sonido igual q las otras veces
<NiKeCRu666> alguna idea del o que puede estar pasando viperhoot?
<viperhoot> parece que virtualbox mete mano a algun fichero de configuracion
<viperhoot> no puede ser otra cosa.
<viperhoot> la pregunta es cual xS
<NiKeCRu666> =/
<NiKeCRu666> xD
<NiKeCRu666> uhmn...
<NiKeCRu666> si desinstalo el virtual box?
<NiKeCRu666> puede influir en mucho si no tengo mi version de ubuntu 8.04 con las actualizaciones al dia?
<viperhoot> creo que no
<viperhoot> no deberia
<NiKeCRu666> lo mismo pense =/
<viperhoot> si averiguo de alguna posible solución, por aqui te paso el dato
<viperhoot> ya me gana el sueño
<NiKeCRu666> yo tambien me voy a dormir, manana tengo clases temprano =/
<NiKeCRu666> creo que por ahora desinstalare el virtual box =/
<NiKeCRu666> no quiero quedarme sin internet en la U
<NiKeCRu666> gracias viperhoot
<viperhoot> heheh
<viperhoot> ok , ahi nos leemos
<NiKeCRu666> ok cuidate buenas noches
<NiKeCRu666> buenos dias
<Gatunox_D> holas
<Gatunox_D> que dice la gente ubuntera
<xander21c1> Holas
<Gatunox_D> como acutalizo gnome 2.22 a gnome 2.24?
<Gatunox_D> >	como acutalizo gnome 2.22 a gnome 2.24?
<lgonzales> Hola gente muy buenas tardes
<Genelyk> Hi men
#ubuntu-pe 2008-09-30
<dantrix> las
<RoAkSoAx> o/
<dantrix> tengo un problema, en la tarde instale ubuntu 8.04 , en un puerto usb habia una memoria y no me di cuenta, ahora que quiero usar la memoria usb no me responde, sale sin formato, eso desde ubuntu y desde windows
<RoAkSoAx> dantrix, formateala :)
<dantrix> gracias, ya em estan enseñando como
<mib_pdbmr7> HOLA AMOS
<mib_pdbmr7> MANOS
<mib_pdbmr7> OE SABES TENGOUNA CONSULTA
<mib_pdbmr7> ALGUIEN ESTA AHI ME PUEDEN RESPONDER
<dantrix_> las
<dantrix_> sigue ahi
<genelyk> Olz
<genelyk> an visto a xander
<makitux92> Hi ubunterooooooooossssssssssss
<makitux92> soy novato en ubuntu
<makitux92> please alguien me podia ayudar en como expulsar mi usb con seguridad del sistema
<lgonzales> Hola gente buenas tardes
<lgonzales> Hola xander21c que sobre el hilo http://www.ubuntu-pe.org/node/526
<redrebel> holas
<lgonzales> hola
<xander21c> Holas
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, sabes como anunciarán si te dan o no el sponsorship pal uds?
<nxvl> correo
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, osea que si no recibo correo el jueves, no tengo sponsorhip ?
<nxvl> teoricamente
<RoAkSoAx> ok xvre
<james345> hola como estan
<james345> una pregunta donde puedo adquirir stikers de ubuntu
<nxvl> shop.canonical.com
<james345> holaa
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, tienes algun enlace pa leer sobre tu ucsa?
<nxvl> esta en el wiki
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, enlace?
<nxvl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuCentralizedServiceAdministrator
<nxvl> verdad
<nxvl> tarea
<nxvl> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuCentralizedServiceAdministrator/Augeas
<nxvl> revisa cuales de la lista ya estan en augeas
<nxvl> q hace tiempo que no la actualizo
<james345> hola amigos algun mienbro de ubuntu peru
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, hahah oks
<RoAkSoAx> james345, hola
<james345> hola disculpa
<james345> roa...
<james345> una pregunta
<james345> donde consigo stikers de ubuntu aqui en peru
<xander21c> james345 a q stickers te refieres??
<james345> los pegatines para la pc
<RoAkSoAx> james345, los powered by ubuntu?
<james345> con los logos
<james345> para decorar la laptop
<RoAkSoAx> james345, ahhhhhh los que vienen cuando te pides cds gratis?
<james345> esas
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c, todavia tienen de esos?
<xander21c> si
<RoAkSoAx> james345, queda con xander21c si eres de lima :P
<nxvl> tiene por millones
<james345> ok gracias
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c, te acuerdas de lo ke me mandaste!! ya ni un lapicero me keda :(
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha
<james345> xander un feivor
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: yo todavia tengo varios
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: es mas, cada vez que veo a xander21c me da mas
<nxvl> jajaja
<james345> donde voy para adquirir los logos
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, hahaha ta que a mi me piden a montones.. pero ya no tengo
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha
<james345> ya entonces la pregunta como los pido para repartirlos con mis amigos que los estoy evangelisando en ubuntu
<RoAkSoAx> james345, a xander21c pidele... coordinas con el y te dará :P
<james345> okas
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, y q discusion sobre LoCos tenian en -meeting?
<nxvl> no se, ya estoy bruto
<nxvl> ahorita no sirvo
<nxvl> mandame un correo y cuando vuelva a pensar te respondo
<nxvl> :D
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, hahahaha o mas tarde te molesto sobre eso :P
<nxvl> :D
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, no me respondieron de Ubuntu Translators Coordinator y ya pasaron las 3 semanas ke decia ke tenia ke esperar el email
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> tons juistes
<RoAkSoAx> si pe
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha
<nxvl> \o/ seguire siendo el unico emplado de canonical
<nxvl> \o/
<xander21c> :P
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, hahhaha ese conche
<RoAkSoAx> hahahaha
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, tu deberias pe hablar con la gente y recomendarme :P
<RoAkSoAx> hahahahah
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, tu deberias interceder por mi :P
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha
<nxvl> :D
<RoAkSoAx> claro
<RoAkSoAx> deberias dar recomendacion pa que agarre la chamba :P
<xander21c1> volvi
<Genelyk> PLOP
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, ahora que packaging tasks se pueden ir haciendo?? updates, FTBFS ?? algo?
<nxvl> FTBFS y bug fixes
<nxvl> me gui
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c1, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoGettingCds
<xander21c1> bien ya salieron!
<xander21c1> RoAkSoAx: cual siguieres q pida?
<xander21c1> pediria la de 230 pero aduanas me va a querer asaltar
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c1, si pero ahi dice que "Please note, we can't allow you to add or remove from this mix - this is a pre-prepared selection and cannot be adjusted. "
<P3L|C4N0> obvio
<RoAkSoAx> osea, esos todos hay que pedirlos, sino no mandan
<xander21c1> ok ya los pido y lo gastos los gestionamos y luego nos los repartimos para todas las ciudades
<P3L|C4N0> ese pedido desde luego estará afecto a una pequeña tasa de impuestos
<xander21c1> si de hecho
<RoAkSoAx> si pue
<RoAkSoAx> ya a ver ke ssale noma noma
<xander21c1> ok mando el correo en un toq :)
<RoAkSoAx> la cosa es ke a penas lleguen hay ke ir a desaduanarlos!!
<P3L|C4N0> siempre que no pase de 1 sol por unidad
<P3L|C4N0> xD
<RoAkSoAx> hahahaha
<RoAkSoAx> pero tienen valor de .50 de euro kreo
<Genelyk> xander21c1:  , si pides , avisa para ya no pedirle a shipit  :D
<RoAkSoAx> o ese es el valor ke les da canonical
<P3L|C4N0> RoAkSoAx, es menos aún
<P3L|C4N0> pero en realidad ya conozco bien ese proceso, lo calculan sobre el precio declarado y el flete
<RoAkSoAx> P3L|C4N0, aka tengo un sobrecito y dice que el valor es 0.88 de euro
<xander21c1> ese wiki lo acaban de editar
<P3L|C4N0> no necesitaran ir aduanas, un agente se comunicara con quien solicite hacerse cargo del paquete
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c1, si akabo de chekiar ke nick ali puso en el planet un post sobre eso
<RoAkSoAx> P3L|C4N0, si el problema es ke talvez van a cobrar mas por almacenaje q por el impuesto
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha
<P3L|C4N0> deberas hacer una declaracion y depositarle en el mas breve plazo el importe para que no paguen  almacenaje
<P3L|C4N0> y recien te lo envia a la puerta de tu casa
<P3L|C4N0> asi de simple es
<xander21c1> ok decidido, lo solicito y juntamos billete para sacarlo al toq
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c1, si pe, a penas te foneen de aduanas avisas y ya
<RoAkSoAx> ahi te deben decir cuanto es lo ke hay ke pagar
<P3L|C4N0> juntamos? ja ja ja
<P3L|C4N0> mejor rompe el chanchito
<RoAkSoAx> hahahaha
<P3L|C4N0> antes que el almacenaje empieze a correr
<RoAkSoAx> pero no hay fondos de eventos realizados?
<P3L|C4N0> desconozco, desde cuando se lucra en nombre de Ubuntu-PE?
<Genelyk> cuanto sera
<xander21c1> P3L|C4N0 :P
<Genelyk> na nan  nadie  lucra nada xD!
<xander21c1> RoAkSoAx: no se cobra por evento ojo
<P3L|C4N0> usualmente es TNT el contactara al responsable (TNT el Courier)
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c1, no pero hace unos meses no hablaban de una cuenta pagum con fondos de u-pe?
<xander21c1> P3L|C4N0: me parece que hora estan usando UPS
<P3L|C4N0> bien te aconsejo dar bien tus datos
<P3L|C4N0> en europa usan un solo apellido
<P3L|C4N0> si hay error en el envio tendras que pagar una rectificacion
<P3L|C4N0> (otra tasa mas)
<xander21c1> RoAkSoAx: me aprece que hay algo del adsense ($15)
<xander21c1> segun me dijo viperhoot
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c1, a suave
<Genelyk> uhmm
<P3L|C4N0> basicamente tendras que presentar 3 documentos, una declaracion jurada de software, la carta de canonical y el anexo 3 de acuerdo a la OMC
#ubuntu-pe 2008-10-01
<VulKnO> hi people
<cfoch> hola a todos
<cfoch> se acuerdan ke una vex les dije ke iba a hacer un volante sobre el software libre
<cfoch> pues ya voy a terminarlo
<cfoch> pero kisiera saber
<cfoch> como hago para poner una imagen en blanco y negro con
<cfoch> inkscape
<cfoch> alguien sabe?
<cfoch> ALGUIEN ESTA AHI?
<cfoch> HOLA?
<ratasxy> cfoch ni idea
<dantrix> las
<redrebel> las que?
<dantrix> ho las
<dantrix> o/
<redrebel> o
<NiKeCRu666> Hola!
<NiKeCRu666> que tal como estan
<RoAkSoAx> habla NiKeCRu666 a los años
<NiKeCRu666> hola ﻿RoAkSoAx, si alos anios, me volvi a ubuntu
<RoAkSoAx> todos vuelven :P
<RoAkSoAx> hahahaha
<NiKeCRu666> ya puse mi servidor de radio
<NiKeCRu666> pero imagina q fue mas facil ponerlo en windows =/
<NiKeCRu666> bueno
<RoAkSoAx> NiKeCRu666, en windows fue mas facil?
<NiKeCRu666> ﻿RoAkSoAx, asi es
<NiKeCRu666> jajaja, eso luego lo explicare xD
<RoAkSoAx> NiKeCRu666, obviamente.. pq en windows solo haces next next next next y finish
<RoAkSoAx> hahahahahah
<NiKeCRu666> jajajajja
<NiKeCRu666> es verdad
<NiKeCRu666> xD
<NiKeCRu666> ya estaba todo listo
<NiKeCRu666> xD
<NiKeCRu666> NEXT!!!
<NiKeCRu666> inclusive ayer estuve transmitiendo
<NiKeCRu666> pero desde windows
<RoAkSoAx> xvre
<NiKeCRu666> pero en mi laptop tengo ubuntu, y tengo emulado el windows
<NiKeCRu666> en virtual box
<NiKeCRu666> pero no puedo transmitir voz
<NiKeCRu666> xq no esta configurado el sonido
<NiKeCRu666> pero la idea es q quiero darle una solucion NETAMENTE EN LINUX
<NiKeCRu666> pero no hay un transmisor q funcione >.<
<RoAkSoAx> NiKeCRu666, pero busca pe manuales online para instalar tu serv de radio
<NiKeCRu666> encontre el MuSe, pero me dice q falta el hack no se q
<NiKeCRu666> es q mi server lo dejo prendido, ese se queda en mi casa, y la laptop me la llevo, netonces la idea es
<NiKeCRu666> dejo mi server en mi casa, y llevo la laptop para transmitir =)
<RoAkSoAx> xvre
<RoAkSoAx> pero te conectas pe de la laptop, al server
<RoAkSoAx> y transmite el server p
<NiKeCRu666> pero si encuentro una red wifi abierta en la U o en alguna casa, no puedo transmitir porque tengo q abrir los puertos del router
<NiKeCRu666> entonces mejor el server lo dejo en mi casa, todo preparado
<RoAkSoAx> si pe
<NiKeCRu666> ahora lo unico q busco es un programa equivalente al winamo con el plugin del shoutcast
<RoAkSoAx> weno me borro
<RoAkSoAx> ciaofas
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, como se llama tu panel lateral de esta foto: http://behindmotu.files.wordpress.com/2008/08/desktop.png
<nxvl> conky?
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, thanks
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, y como lo arreglas asi como en tu screeshot :P
<RoAkSoAx> screenshot*
<nxvl> heh
<nxvl> es una joda
<nxvl> pete que te paso mi .conkyrc
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, dale ;)
#ubuntu-pe 2008-10-02
<dantrix> las
<xander21c> Holas
<NiKeCRu666> hola RoAkSoAx
<NiKeCRu666> ﻿RoAkSoAx, que tal como vas?
<RoAkSoAx> hola NiKeCRu666
<NiKeCRu666> =)
<NiKeCRu666> HOLAS =)
<NiKeCRu666> sorry, holas
<NiKeCRu666> ,o/
<NiKeCRu666> q tal como estan?
<RoAkSoAx> ahi cansados
<RoAkSoAx> hahah
<NiKeCRu666> buenos dias gente
<MagicFab> que tal
<NiKeCRu666> bien aqui con un pequeno problemita con mi configuracion de pantalla
<NiKeCRu666> y tu q tal?
<NiKeCRu667> Hola, alguien me puede ayudar con mi pantalla? configure mi xorg.conf y ahora no puedo modificar la resolucion, porque solamente tengo opcion 800x600, que puedo hacer?
<MagicFab> NiKeCRu666, haz una copia
<MagicFab> luego, bórralo por complete
<MagicFab> y reinicia el equipo
<NiKeCRu666> ok
<NiKeCRu666> gracias ﻿MagicFab, ya vengo entonces =)
<MagicFab> wait
<MagicFab> estás en Hardy, no ?
<MagicFab> NiKeCRu666, ^
<NiKeCRu666> sip
<MagicFab> ok, solo asegurandome :)
<NiKeCRu666> jaja
<NiKeCRu666> ok =)
<MagicFab> tambien al reiniciar puede susar recovery mode
<MagicFab> y alli hay un recovery de X
<MagicFab> que equivale al autodetect de la instalación inicial
<NiKeCRu666> uhmn...
<NiKeCRu666> le pongo recovery mode?
<NiKeCRu666> en X?
<NiKeCRu666> o sea fix X server
<NiKeCRu666> esa opcion?
<NiKeCRu666> ya vengo entonces
<NiKeCRu666> =)
<NiKeCRu666> MagicFab
<NiKeCRu666> uhmn....
<NiKeCRu666> si se soluciono
<MagicFab> que tarjeta es
<MagicFab> nvidia, ati...?
<NiKeCRu666> pero...ahora el problema es q ya no me correo un juego
<NiKeCRu666> uhmn INTEL
<MagicFab> intel deberia tener soporte 3d "out of the box"
<MagicFab> qué juego es
<NiKeCRu666> tibia
<NiKeCRu666> un juego 2d
 * MagicFab busca bugs obvios en tibia
<MagicFab> es un paquete de Ubuntu cierto ?
<NiKeCRu666> es un instalador de linux
<MagicFab> tienes efectos 3d activados ?
<NiKeCRu666> nop
<NiKeCRu666> ah si si
<NiKeCRu666> tengo ADVANCED DESKTOP EFFECTS
<NiKeCRu666> el cubo
<NiKeCRu666> las ventanas 3D
<MagicFab> ok
<NiKeCRu666> todos los efectos activados
<MagicFab> sabes leer inglés ?
<NiKeCRu666> yes sir
<MagicFab> Hay un bug reportado, corresponde a lo que dices. Hay un :"workaround" -
<MagicFab> --> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/189746
<NiKeCRu666> un bug en q?
<NiKeCRu666> pero mira con la configuracion q tenia
<NiKeCRu666> con la anterior, con la pantalla a 800x600 corria normal
<NiKeCRu666> mira tengo mi configuracion de xorg.conf
<MagicFab> con 3d activado ?
<NiKeCRu666> uhmn la verdad no se
<MagicFab> bueno
<MagicFab> haz las pruebas
<NiKeCRu666> mira tenia mi xorg original
<NiKeCRu666> http://paste.ubuntu.com/53097/
<NiKeCRu666> ese era, luego lo edite y quede con esto
<MagicFab> y reportalas en LP *y* a los desarrolladores del soft original
<MagicFab> personalmente no puedo hacer mucho más
<NiKeCRu666> http://paste.ubuntu.com/53100/
<MagicFab> recuerda que en 8.04.x xorg.conf es solo una parte de la configuracion
<MagicFab> en este momento no te puedo ayudar más
<MagicFab> otra pregunta interesante sería empaquetar eso para Ubuntu
<NiKeCRu666> uhmn...
<MagicFab> es un apregunta para los autores del juego
<NiKeCRu666> uhmn...
<MagicFab> o al menos mencionarles que usas Ubuntu
<NiKeCRu666> a ver intenta probarlo
<NiKeCRu666> no pesa mucho
<NiKeCRu666> www.tibia.com
<MagicFab> como dije no puedo ayudar mas con esto
<NiKeCRu666> ok
<NiKeCRu666> gracias de todos modos
<MagicFab> NiKeCRu666, y segun veo requiere abrir una cuenta para probarlo... eso no ayudará a que alguien se interese en arreglar el problema, al menos no alguien de la comunidad
<NiKeCRu666> =/
<NiKeCRu666> ok
<NiKeCRu666> bueno de todas formas gracias
<xander21c> Holas
<NiKeCRu666> Holas xander21c
<NiKeCRu666> como estas?
<xander21c> aca armando una web en drupal para ver si mi jefe atraca cambiarla
<NiKeCRu666> jajajja
<NiKeCRu666> bien bien
<NiKeCRu666> ya vengo =)
<GNU-Linux> Hola gente buenos dias
<NiKeCRu666> RoAKSoAx
<NiKeCRu666> =(
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, no sabes a ke hora avisan si te aceptaron o no pal sponsorship.. o ya lo hicieron?
<nxvl> no tengo idea
<nxvl> pero en la lista de sponsoreados no hay nadie de la communidad
<nxvl> osea que asumo que aun no hacen la lista final
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, si pe facil que no, pq en la web decia que hoy anunciaban
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: avisame si te dicen que vas para pasarte el dato de mis vuelos para ir juntos
<nxvl> si es que te dan fosscamp tambien obvio
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: dicen jorge que ya tienen la lista pero aun es privada
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: creo que ahora mas tarde o manhana temprano jorge manda la lista
<brillantejcoh> las RoAkSoAx
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, xvre :D
<RoAkSoAx> brillantejcoh, hola
<brillantejcoh> RoAkSoAx, sabes como canopy de motorola?
<brillantejcoh> conf
<RoAkSoAx> brillantejcoh, nopo :S
<brillantejcoh> ok RoAkSoAx thx
<vily> alguien  sabe algo de xander?
<RoAkSoAx> vily, estuvo tempra
<nxvl> estuve hace 2 horas
<nxvl> vily: juai? pa lo que creo?
<RoAkSoAx> vily, ahi ta xander21c  :P
 * xander21c Holas
<vily> nxvl: dunno
<vily> :)
<nxvl> osea si
<nxvl> :D
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, si sabes cualquier cosa me apsas el dato :P
<RoAkSoAx> me kito
<RoAkSoAx> ciaofas
#ubuntu-pe 2008-10-03
<roaksoax> nxvl: nada de la lista de sponsoreados no?
<nxvl> nop
<novato> hola a todos
<dantrix> las
<Genelyk> olz
<dantrix> hola Genelyk
<Genelyk> an leido lo  q paso en Linux Plumbers Conference
<Genelyk> q tal
<dantrix> no he leido
<dantrix> que paso
<Genelyk> Dos expertos en el kernel de GNU/Linux demostraron recientemente en la conferencia LPC cómo lograr que este sistema operativo esté disponible en tan sólo 5 segundos, algo que parece reservado a unos pocos, pero que ya es una realidad. Estos dos desarrolladores se han especializado en la optimización del consumo y la latencia de este sistema operativo y de su núcleo, y la evolución de proyectos como PowerTOP es impresionant
<Genelyk> esta en ginles
<Genelyk> ingles
<Genelyk> http://lwn.net/Articles/299483/
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, nada?
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, nada?
<nxvl> :D
<RoAk> LoCuAs: gaygaygaygay eres un gay
<RoAk> :P
<Gatunox_D> ????????????????''
<RoAk> nxvl: el FOSS camp es antes o depsues del UDS?
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: antes
<nxvl> fosscamp es viernes y sabado, domingo tenemos libre (que nos vamos a ir a ver un juego de la NFL algunos) y de ahi el lunes hasta el viernes es el UDS
<MagicFab> Los botones de cuenta regresiva para la 8.10 están listos: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/countdown
<mact> saludos que tal
<mact> una consuklta
<mact> keria si se puede en ubuntu asi como en windows ke al hacer click derecho en un archvio se puede
<mact> enviar a una memoria usb
<nxvl> MagicFab: \o/
<nxvl> MagicFab: heh, el mio se actualizo solito :D nunca saque el de hardy
<MagicFab> apt-cache search nautilus --names-only
<MagicFab> nxvl ^
<MagicFab> busca en los plugin de nautilus, ahi deberia haber algo que te permita hacer lo que dices
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, suave, oe toncs no sabes nada de la lista de sponsoreados??
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: no carajo! ya te dije que no es publica ni internamente
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: ademas, asi supiera no te podria decir :D
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: espera al mail de jorge
<nxvl> MagicFab: tu vas?
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, hahaha ok, sino como decian que ayer iban a anunciar y todavia no anuncian.. pq en caso solo me sponsoreen para el UDS, quisiera ir al FOSS Camp con la mia pe...
<MagicFab> nxvl, no sé :)
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: claro, solo tendrias que pagar como 300 cocos de hotel :D
<nxvl> no, como 400
<nxvl> :D
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, claro.. como la weba.. pero por eso toy a la espera si me sponsorean pe pa ya decirle a mi viejo ke vaya sakando la plata :P hahahahaha
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: jodelo a jorge
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, ok i will... igual kreo q lo ke mas joda me va a dar es ir a sakar visa nuevamente :S
<nxvl> heh
<nxvl> si
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> a partir del proximo anho es por internet creo
<nxvl> para la visa pidele a claire que te mande una carta de invitacion
<nxvl> yo con eso saque la mia de europa
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, si pe, priemro tengo que esperar pe que me digan si me van a sponsorear y luego pedir todo... y sakarla
<RoAkSoAx> lo primero ke haria en USA es comprarme una laptop nueva kreo :P
<RoAkSoAx> hahahah
<nxvl> la mandas al hotel
<nxvl> para que este alla cuando llegues
<nxvl> yo voa comprar un culo de cosas y mandarlas al hotel
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, yo kiero ropa y laptop nueva xD
<RoAkSoAx> y una maleta nueva.. pa llenarla con ropa
<RoAkSoAx> hahahaha
<nxvl> MagicFab: y el gringo loco va de nuevo?
<nxvl> canonical te paga por 2 maletas (en el avion) 20 Kg cada una si mal no recuerdo
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, en el ticket ke compras, antes era 2 maletas de 20kg pe.. eso viene incluido en el ticket
<RoAkSoAx> sobrepeso es como 30usd
<RoAkSoAx> al menos cuando estuve el año pasado era así
<nxvl> no
<nxvl> ahora pagas por maleta
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> osea tienes la opcion de "no quiero maleta" y te cobran menos
<RoAkSoAx> yo sabia ke eso solo era en Spirit
<nxvl> o "solo quiero una"
<RoAkSoAx> no en las demas aerolineas
<nxvl> en casi todas es asi
<nxvl> sobrepeso son 50
<RoAkSoAx> suave ke pendexos.. ya subieron
<RoAkSoAx> hahahaha
<Morell> Hola todos..
<RoAkSoAx> Morell, hola
<Morell> que tal?
<RoAkSoAx> aburrido xD
<Morell> :-)
<Morell> te hago una pregunta para ver si te "desaburres"...
<RoAkSoAx> Morell, a ver
<Morell> te cuento...
<RoAkSoAx> Morell, me cuentas,.... ?
<Morell> a si...
<Morell> hoy he realizado mi primera entrega de una copia de Linux...
<RoAkSoAx> Morell, haha que bueno ;)
<Morell> :-) si... mi granito de arena...
<RoAkSoAx> q bueno
<RoAkSoAx> weno me retiro
<RoAkSoAx> ciaofas
<Morell> chao
<xander21c> Holas Morell
<Morell> Hola que tal?
<xander21c> aqui
<Morell> pregunta cómo instalar driver de tarjeta de video sin conexión a internet?
<xander21c> q tarjeta tienes?
<Morell> yo un nvidia geforce5200 y un amigo una geforce 8800 gt..
<xander21c> esta con ubuntu 8.04?
<Morell> asi es..
<xander21c> instala la apliación envy
<Morell> yo si tengo internet instalé los drivers con Envy... pero tengo un feo efecto en los títulos de las ventanas pues desaparecen...
<xander21c> eso es un error, tambien me pasa a veces
<Morell> mi amigo no tiene internet y quiere tener todos los efectos pero no puede instalar envy y no sabe como instalar los driver que se ha descargado en una cabina...
<xander21c> pero reinstalalo capaz con la siguiente actualización de tu driver se vea mejor
<Genelyk> plop
<Morell> Vienvenidos sres P3L|4NO y viperhoot...
<Genelyk> vieron el spot de canal  7 ?
<Genelyk> sale una OLPC
<viperhoot> hola Morell
<Genelyk> xD!
<viperhoot> Genelyk, cual es canal 7 ¿
<Genelyk> television nacional del peru
<Genelyk> TNP
<viperhoot> ah ok
<viperhoot> ahh
<viperhoot> si
<viperhoot> con alan seguro a la delantera haha
<Genelyk> na na na
<Genelyk> solo la  OLPC
<Genelyk> de fondo
<Genelyk> pero dara muy pronto
<Genelyk> por eso no le tome mucho  interes, estaba cocinando T_T
<xander21c> Morell: de donde bajo los drivers? de la pagina de nvidia??
<viperhoot> ah hehe
<Morell> sip
<Morell> yo no lo he visto que tiene ese comercial?
<Morell> si de la pagina de nvidia...
<xander21c> es un archivo parecido a este /media/USB-JOB/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-177.67-pkg1.run
<xander21c> NVIDIA-Linux-x86-177.67-pkg1.run
<Morell> afirma..
<Genelyk> una vez instale , , jajaja una vez nomas
<xander21c> lo q yo hice fue reiniciar mi pc en modo texto y corri ese archivo
<Morell> a mano?
<xander21c> si
<Morell> nasa más?
<Morell> nada más?
<nxvl> pa q? linux-restricted-drivers ftw!
<nxvl> el driver de nvidia suele romper actualizaciones
<nxvl> es una huevada
<Morell> cómo "romper" actualizaciones?
<Morell> pero puedo tener los efectos avanzados con los otros drivers?
<Genelyk> si se puede
<Morell> bueno pues yo instalé los propietarios por indicaciones del mismo sistema...
<nxvl> esos
<nxvl> Morell: a esos me refiero
<Morell> ya si claro, pero que significa romper actualizaciones?
<nxvl> a esos me refiero con que esos son los que tienes que usar
<nxvl> los que se rompen son los que te dice xander21c
 * Genelyk  ....
<nxvl> que son ademas lo que bajo tu pata creo
<nxvl> viperhoot: empaqueta carajo!
<Morell> ajá...
<nxvl> viperhoot: ya me vienes hueviando desde hardy
<viperhoot> nxvl, hahaha
<viperhoot> que ya empezó ?
<nxvl> nop
<nxvl> en Noviembre
<nxvl> ahorita estamos cerrando bugs criticos
<viperhoot> va !
<viperhoot> ahh ya
<viperhoot> oe nxvl no me han respondido el bug que dije del flash
<nxvl> el release cycle de intrepid se me ha hecho cortisimo
<nxvl> que bug?
<viperhoot> pera lo busco
<viperhoot> nxvl, y ahorita que hablas de eso, para el intrepid party, q tal si haces una charla de merging ?
<viperhoot> nxvl, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/274094
<nxvl> si quieren
<viperhoot> ya pe, animate, asi me despejas dudas y animás más
<viperhoot> de hecho, no han respondido a mis 2 últimos bugs
<nxvl> arreglalos pe
<nxvl> :D
<viperhoot> pero ese de flash no tiene ni revés ni derecho, nose por donde van los tiros
<viperhoot> en el registro de flash, no dice nada
<nxvl> y el otro?
<viperhoot> es en el debian-installer
<nxvl> aer
<viperhoot> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/256459
<viperhoot> nxvl, de hecho, de ese no estoy del todo seguro que ese sea el sitio, pero pvillavi me sugirió que ese podría ser el mejor sitio pa reportarlo
<nxvl> mm interesante
 * nxvl revisa
<viperhoot> :D
<nxvl> es un cochino error en el debconf
<viperhoot> aer chekea
<nxvl> bajando el iso
<viperhoot> si ? hahah
<viperhoot> ok
<viperhoot> por cierto, alguien ya probó el beta ?
<viperhoot> por lo que he visto.. se ve igual a hardy
<Juanpe> o/
<Morell> estoy impaciente por probar el estable....
<nxvl> yo estoy usando intrepid desde poco antes de alpha 6
<nxvl> nada muy exitante
<Juanpe> eso
<nxvl> el nuevo wallpaper es HORRIBLE
<nxvl> el nuevo pidgin rocks!
 * Juanpe sufre con el nuevo network manager
<viperhoot> nxvl, eso, nada muy muy resaltable creo
<nxvl> evolution esta mas usable
<nxvl> Encripted Private Dir funciona perfecto
<nxvl> banshee esta kewl
<viperhoot> ahora ya no trae rhytmbox no?
<nxvl> y OOo esta mas rapido
<Morell> que trae entoces?
<nxvl> viperhoot: si, pero yo uso banshee
<nxvl> :D
<viperhoot> si, me convence más también
<Morell> nxvl tas hablando en chino para mi....
<viperhoot> aunque capaz y están ocultando el nuevo diseño hasta el final.. es una teoría claro
<Morell> :-)
<nxvl> viperhoot: sep
<nxvl> viperhoot: slangseek me dijo que probablemente no era el final
<viperhoot> no entiendo entonces para qué el artwork team hizo esa convocación de diseños de temas
<nxvl> que el solo resivio la indicacion de poner este, pero no le dijeron que iba a ser el final
<viperhoot> pa huevear ni a palos
<nxvl> aunke para esta epoca en hardy ya estaba el nuevo
<nxvl> ah si, el nuevo network manager es raro
<viperhoot> ves
<nxvl> pero ya me acostumbre
<viperhoot> para mi este se ve bravo, y ojalá vengo uno similar :D http://worldimages.nirudia.com/photos/normal/worldimages-20080506124723.jpg
<xander21c> nxvl: si el nuevo network manager era rarazo cuando lo vi por primera vez
<nxvl> viperhoot: wacala
<nxvl> yo me quedo con el tema por defecto
<nxvl> el nuevo human esta chvre
<Juanpe> de vez en cuando se olvida de la conf eñl network manager :(
<nxvl> si le han cambiado algunas cosas
<nxvl> y ademas esta el NewHuman (o algo asi se llama) que tb esta kewl
<nxvl> carajo, hablando de n-m, desaparecio
<nxvl> :O
<viperhoot> jajaja
 * Genelyk parece vista con fondo naranja xd1
<Morell> lo  mismo iba a decir...
<viperhoot> no me gustan las transparencias
<viperhoot> por lo demás.. me convence
<viperhoot> habia otro, creo que se llama dust q también me convencia
<nxvl> ta mare
<nxvl> voa reiniciar
<nxvl> brb
<Morell> tas en windows?
<viperhoot> reinció el servicio de red seguro
<Genelyk> yo escuche un click
<Morell> yo escuché un bum!
<Genelyk> xD!
<Genelyk> un pii
<xander21c> me he vuelto un maniatico de los updates
<Morell> por?
<xander21c> xq estoy con intrepid desd alpha 6 y a cada rato salian updates
<xander21c> nxvl: banshee esta mejor???
<nxvl> sep
<Morell> y songbirt?
<Morell> songbird?
<xander21c> nxvl: la ultima vez q lo probe no me creaba las listas
<nxvl> esta mas kewl que rhythmbox por lo menos
<nxvl> :D
<Morell> alguna guía par desinstalar mis drivers propietarios de nvidia instalar los otros drivers y tener todos los efectos de escritorio?
<viperhoot> Morell, aer cheka aqui: http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Compiz_Fusion
<Genelyk> jajajajaja, condenan a  5 pueblos  por tener wifi
<Genelyk> xD!
<xander21c> Genelyk: noticias de que dimension  estas leyendo
<viperhoot> seguro que paraban paseandose por "esas páginas"
<viperhoot> hahaha
<Genelyk> naa
<Genelyk> creo q como la  empresa monofonicca, no les dio cobertura, , ellos mismo se cablearon
<Genelyk> xD!
<Genelyk> http://www.theinquirer.es/2008/10/03/la-cmt-multa-y-condena-sin-internet-a-cinco-pequenas-poblaciones.html
<Morell> :-)
<Morell> las cosas son de quien las necesita?
<Genelyk> dile eso a microsoft ...
<Morell> viperhoot, voy a revisar...
<Morell> :-)
<Morell> http://www.redusers.com/richard-stallman-cloud-computing-es-peor-que-una-estupidez
<viperhoot> Morell, en eso stallman tiene algo de razón
<viperhoot> por no decir bastante
<viperhoot> estás en manos de otros
<Genelyk> see
<Genelyk> te imaginas
<Genelyk> si  hackean esos servers
<Genelyk>  y publican tus mensajes
<Genelyk> T_T
<viperhoot> más por el hecho de que tu no tienes el control en realidad
<viperhoot> hacer todo en la nube, pero.. nada es tuyo
<Morell> qué ocultas Genelyk?
<Morell> :-)
<Morell> es una broma..
<Genelyk> nada
<Morell> es cierto...
<Genelyk> un par de planos del VRAE
<viperhoot> ojo que google lo hace hace tiempo de buena gana y hasta ahora pocos se han quejado
<Genelyk> solo uso google de correo xD!
<Genelyk> nada mejor q el gmail
<Morell> todos lo usamos...
<Genelyk> para cosas mas importantes existe serpost
<Morell> una opción serían las p2p?
<Genelyk> pero no seria lennntooo
<viperhoot> Genelyk, en lo fisico si
<viperhoot> pero.. tampoco hay que ser tan paranoicos xP
<Genelyk> uhmm
<Morell> ummm
<Genelyk> informacion privada , es cosa seria
<Morell> muy seria...
<viperhoot> cosas privadas nunca las cargues a internet
<viperhoot> o eliminalas lo más pronto
<Genelyk> nunk entran
<Morell> pero y los que usan google calendar para administrar su tiempo?
<Genelyk> eso ya es un frikiada
<viperhoot> tienen que estar totalmente confiados de que google no los usará con fines maleficos
<viperhoot> hoy en día todo el mundo comparte info en la red
<viperhoot> todo depende de tu posición respecto a esto
<viperhoot> si no tienes el menos problema... pues usa
<viperhoot> sino, busca alternativas
 * Genelyk encryptando sus  mensajes via  gnupgp
<xander21c> google will rule the earth :)
<viperhoot> ejem :)
<Genelyk> como diria el  ministro  mullder, en los años 90 " Y que dios nos ayude " ..
<xander21c> si,
<xander21c> simpre q veo ese video ma caigo de risa
<Morell> cuál?
<xander21c>  Morell : Genelyk: como diria el  ministro  mullder, en los años 90 " Y que dios nos ayude " ..
<Morell> por?
<Morell> qué edad tenías en ese tiempo?
<xander21c> xq me da risa como un ministro puede decir eso,
<Genelyk> si ps
<Morell> qué edad tenían en ese tiempo?
<Genelyk> la primera vez  q lo vi , pense q era un video editado
<xander21c> me parece tan falto de tino, mejor hubiera dicho : Aguanteremos o algo asi,
<Genelyk> resien aprendia a caminar !
<Morell> pues las cosas estaban muy feas en esos tiempos...
<Morell> pero bueno depende de cada persona como se da valor?
<Genelyk> pero no lo mires por ese lado
<Genelyk> miralo , como un error superado
<Morell> lo veo como una crisis superada...
<Morell> al menos esos espero....
<Genelyk> es de esos momentos q dicen " y veras q luego nos reiremos de lo q paso "
<xander21c> si, pero moralmente debio decir algo mas para poner mejor cara
<Morell> si tal vez...
 * xander21c Fuga x unas chelas
<xander21c> nos leemos mañana
<Genelyk> claro recuerda q fue un ministro
<Genelyk> xD!
<Morell> provecho....
<Morell> salud!...
<Morell> si pues pero es tío ya...
<Morell> tal vez si hubiera sido más joven hubiera dicho aguantaremos carajo!...
<Genelyk> claro
<Genelyk> o
<Genelyk> haremos  todo lo posible
<Genelyk> pero ese se paso dep iyin
<Genelyk> " y que dios nos ayude "
<Morell> je je si eso hubiera sido mejor...
<Genelyk> ya paso
<Genelyk> bueno
<Genelyk> asu mare comenso aser frioo
<Morell> el cielo está nublado...
<Genelyk> si  y el aire comenso a correo
<Genelyk> chess tengo q ir a estudiar T_T
<Morell> ok
<Genelyk> a las 6 entro
<Genelyk> pero hoy iva habr un seminario
<Genelyk> estaba  25 soles ,
<Morell> de qué?
<Genelyk> sobre ubuntu
<Morell> en dónde?
<Genelyk> en mi insti
<Morell> ah!...
<Morell> en dónde estudias?
<Genelyk> en Gilda
<Genelyk> pero q raro
<Genelyk> sacaron el anuncio de la  pagina
<Genelyk> :S
<Genelyk> http://www.trainingperu.com/  esta empresa lo hace
<Morell> yo voy leyendo algunos libros que he descargago...
<Morell> descargado...
<Morell> ahora si tendré tiempo para asistir a algún seminario...
<Morell> cuando haya...
<Genelyk> see
<Genelyk> pal FESOLI
<Genelyk>  es gratis xD!
<Genelyk> y 8 de noviembre
<Morell> cuándo es?
<Morell> ok
<Genelyk> tu eres decañete verdad
<Morell> sip asi es...
<Genelyk> ta lejitos ah
<Morell> espero estar lunes o martes por Lima...
<Morell> no para nada... 2 horitas...
<Morell> carro a toda hora...
<Morell> si aun está el curso...
<Morell> 3 4 y 5 de octubre...
<Morell> varios horarios... pero ta 50 lucas..
<Genelyk> jaja
<Genelyk> puedes creer
<Genelyk> q de mi casa se demora 2 horas el carro pa ir a esa universad
<Morell> sobrao llegas al de 9:30...
<Morell> :-)
<Genelyk> tendria q llevar mi tapercito de comida
<Genelyk> xD!
<Genelyk> el año pasado fui por  la charla de FreeBSD
<Genelyk> pero la suspendieron
<Morell> jajaja
<Morell> pucha...
<Morell> de cuando estas con Linux?
#ubuntu-pe 2008-10-04
<ivangarcia68> tengo problemas xa instalar paquetes, alguien me puede orientar?
<viperhoot> nxvl, ya arreglaron ese bug por lo visto :D
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, cual bug, el del flash?
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, no no, el del instalador de ubuntu server
<RoAkSoAx> oh cual?
<RoAkSoAx> el kete dije?
<viperhoot> ajá
<RoAkSoAx> eso de ke no regresaba cuando ponias NO?
<Gatunox_D> hola a todos
<viperhoot> recien alucina haha
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, ese mismo
<viperhoot> hola Gatunox_D
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, el del flash sigue ahi haciendo hora
<Gatunox_D> les agredeceria si me dan una manita con esto
<Gatunox_D> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/index.php?q=forum/37
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, si puedes pe averiguate cuando van a dar a conocer la lista de sponsoreados pal UDS pe :P
<Gatunox_D> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/index.php?q=node/100900
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, mi flash corre bien ahora, pq le hize un ugly fix.. te pase el enlace una vez
<viperhoot> a mi ?
<viperhoot> no nada
<Gatunox_D> http://img127.imageshack.us/img127/6602/instantnea1zc6.png
<Gatunox_D> ayudenme con deluge
<RoAkSoAx> vily, hasme acordar mas tarzan ke ahorita me kito
<Gatunox_D> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/index.php?q=node/100900
<viperhoot> Gatunox_D, mucho depende también de cuantos estén seedeando archivos por torrent, y no necesariamente si tus puertos están abiertos
<Gatunox_D> yo abri los puertos a deluge!
<RoAkSoAx> Gatunox_D, si, busca los torrents ke tengan aaaaaaartos seeds
<Gatunox_D> pero deluge me dice que no abri nngun puerto!
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, me pasas ese enlace que dices
<RoAkSoAx> Gatunox_D, reiniciaste?
<viperhoot> Gatunox_D, entonces tienes total seguridad de que los has abierto correctamente ?
<Gatunox_D> sip asta el sistema
<RoAkSoAx> viperhoot, hasme acordar mas tarzán ke ya me borro
<RoAkSoAx> ciaofas
<Gatunox_D> claro
<viperhoot> has hecho un test web con esos puertos ?
<Gatunox_D> abri a ,AMULE, UTORRENT, BITCOMET ,
<Gatunox_D> DELUGE SE RESISITE
<Gatunox_D> ASTA A BITORNADO
<Gatunox_D> PERO DELUGE SE PONE TERCA Y NO RECONOCE EL PUERTO TCP ABIERTO
<viperhoot> que es eso de NAT-PMP ¿
<Gatunox_D> eso no interesa
<Gatunox_D> eso tambien lo tengo en utorrent
<Gatunox_D> la cosa es puertos de escucha
<viperhoot> seguro ?
<viperhoot> creo que el NAT-PMP  hace cambio de puertos si estan ocupados
<viperhoot> creo
<Gatunox_D> cuando chekeo si los puertos estan abiertos en ese boton de comprobar puertos
<Gatunox_D> me dice "PORT CLOSED"
<viperhoot> reiniciaste deluge ?
<viperhoot> si tanto jode.. usa otro xD
<Gatunox_D> ya se van agotando
<Gatunox_D> ktorrent  ala basura
<Gatunox_D> transmision ala basura
<Gatunox_D> basureus tambien
<Gatunox_D> ademas que consume muchos recuersos el basureus
<viperhoot> transmision para mi por ejemplo es más que suficiente
<viperhoot> instalate azureus
<Gatunox_D> ya me instale azueus
<Gatunox_D> pero no me convence
<Gatunox_D> dehecho los tracker privaddos banean a bazureus
<Gatunox_D> por que piden ecsevamente piezaz
<Gatunox_D> por segundo
<Gatunox_D> nada como utorrent
<Gatunox_D> aun no encuentro al susesor de utorrent linux
<Gatunox_D> xD
<viperhoot> si lo usas bajo wine ?
<Gatunox_D> no
<Gatunox_D> lo uso bajo windows vista xD
<nxvl> viperhoot: si, lo arregle anoche
<viperhoot> :D
<nxvl> eso debe estar cerrado en el router, no en tu maquina
<jeje> hola
#ubuntu-pe 2008-10-05
<MonsterPack> Buenas
<Genelyk> olaz
<MonsterPack> tengo unos problema
<MonsterPack> en Ubuntu
<Genelyk> haber
 * Genelyk espero q no sea compiz fusion jijiji
<Genelyk> xD!
<Genelyk> viperhoot:  tengo una idea ,  para q no exista gente registrada enm ubuntu pe por las puras
<Genelyk> xD!
<viperhoot> ?
<viperhoot> cual
<viperhoot> ?
<Genelyk> chess se volo la idea
<Genelyk> xD!
<viperhoot> <o/
<Genelyk> a bueno, creo es la sgt,   ai blogs donde los que comentan, solo escribem   su correo, y su id para comentar,
<Genelyk> se podria poner un minimo de 5 comentarios, para registrarse , como requisito
<viperhoot> si
<viperhoot> como como reconoces si realmente el que comenta es quien dice ser
<viperhoot> Genelyk, hace un tiempo se viene viendo la posibilidad de que todos usen openID
<viperhoot> por ahora se está tratando de implementar para las webs de todos los locoteams, pero ... aún esta en proceso de ver qué tan buena idea es
<Genelyk> no se puede ser ah,
<Genelyk>  por q la gente se registra asta por las puras
<Genelyk> xD!
<viperhoot> eso
<viperhoot> ahorita hay una base de datos bastaaante extensa de usuarios
<viperhoot> yo elimino periodicamente las cuentas inactivas por más de 6 meses... pero si se encuentra una solución mejor.. pues venga
<Genelyk> esa es la q se me ocurrio, por q , si q es trabajo tener 5 comentarios,
<Genelyk> aunq  podria ser con confirmacion de comentario, q se le envie al correo
<viperhoot> Genelyk, lo curioso es que para registrarte al sitio, se te envia un mail de confirmación... y todos lo aceptan :D
<Genelyk> no ps
<Genelyk> xD!
<Genelyk> yo digo de confirmacion  del comentario nomas
<Genelyk> asi seria un poco pesado , estar  confirmado los 5 minimos
<viperhoot> hmmm si
<viperhoot> quiero ver en que termina eso del OpenID , sino vemos una solución... no urge, pero a la larga se va a hacer muy necesario
<Genelyk> seeee
<Genelyk> ahora q sale 8.10 minimo se registraran 100
<Genelyk> y pediran aydua sobre compiz
<viperhoot> eso
<viperhoot> otra cosa que estabamos pensando es en crear moderadore
<viperhoot> moderadores
<viperhoot> pa los foros
<viperhoot> para que cierren hilos duplicados, baneen malos usuarios, etc
<viperhoot> pero eso falta organizarlo mejor
<Genelyk> naa
<Genelyk> mas moderadores
<viperhoot> ejem
<Genelyk> bueno ya se vere
<Genelyk> el foro es exclusivo de ubuntu, o se puede preguntar por otras distros
<Juanpe> kubuntu?
<Genelyk> nu sino de zelkwale ,  mint,  pclinuxos etx etc
<Genelyk> bueno gemnte nos vemoss
<viperhoot> Genelyk, creo que creo otro topic especifico para eso
<viperhoot> ok
<freddierith> bueno gente les tengo una nota breve
<freddierith> consegui local para 15 de noviembre para el lanzamiento de ibex
<freddierith> ya lo psare por la lista
<viperhoot> freddierith, ahh si ?
<viperhoot> donde ?
<freddierith> en la universidad utp
<viperhoot> bacan
<viperhoot> cosa de coordinar bien y la hacemos mañana
<viperhoot> por cierto
<viperhoot> hay reunión mañana por la noche
<freddierith> consegui un auditorio y un laboratorio
<freddierith> a que hora
<viperhoot> por IRC a las 9pm
<freddierith> ok
<viperhoot> sería bueno que estés presente para que nos pases el dato a todos ;)
<freddierith> ok
<viperhoot> nosotros ya estamos moviendo fichas para que tengamos discos de ubuntu 8.10 para ese dia
<freddierith> ah una cosa queria de antemano la publicidad (bosquejos) pra bolantear en la uni y creo que con eso tambien me apoya la uni
<viperhoot> voy a hacer un par en lo que va de la semana, y vemos si los usamos para mandarlos a copiar ;)
<freddierith> bien por el decano de la facultad me dijo que tuviera con tiempo la publicidad por kiere que todo el mundo en la uni se netere
<viperhoot> bacan !
<freddierith> aprte que le hago la competencia a otro grupo de mocosoft que hay por ahi
<viperhoot> hahaha
<viperhoot> 8]
<freddierith> bueno tonces mañana por este mismo canal
<freddierith> estaras por aca ese dia
<viperhoot> si
<viperhoot> de hecho ahorita estoy poniendo un anuncio en la web
<viperhoot> freddierith, ehhh
<viperhoot> a las 8pm es la reunión
<freddierith> ok espero que sean puntuales
<viperhoot> yo de todas ;)
<sebasss> hola
<sebasss> alguien habla espa;ol
<viperhoot> hola sebasss
<viperhoot> yep
<viperhoot> yo
<viperhoot> xD
<sebasss> oie tengo un problema es para ver si me puedes ayudar
<viperhoot> claro
<viperhoot> dime
<sebasss> hoy por la tarde instale ubunutu 7.10 en mi compu
<sebasss> y ps le estado cahcarreando para conocer bn el so
<sebasss> y he tenido problemas al instalar programas
<viperhoot> hmm ya
<viperhoot> que problema?
<sebasss> por ejemplo necesito intalar netbeans
<sebasss>  como hago
<viperhoot> ahh ok
<viperhoot> aún no entiendes del todo como es la instalación de programas bajo ubuntu
<sebasss> poer no me deja intalar nisikiera java
<sebasss> no
<sebasss> la verda no
<viperhoot> en ubuntu, todos los programas están en concentraciones llamadas repositorios
<viperhoot> la manera más fácil es hacerlo via consola o synaptic
<sebasss> si ya lo he hecho via conosola
<viperhoot> ve a Sistema/Administración/Gestor de paquetes synaptic
<sebasss> he bajado alguna cosas y las he instalado
<sebasss> se me ha hecho mas facial asi
<viperhoot> ahh ok
<viperhoot> tons
<sebasss> pero via synaptic
<sebasss> me sale este error apenas la abbro
<sebasss> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.  E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<viperhoot> ahh ya
<viperhoot> ahi mismo lo dice
<viperhoot> en consola escribe: dpkg --configure -a
<sebasss> ok
<sebasss> lo esta haciedno gracias
<viperhoot> seguro que con eso se solucione
<viperhoot> soluciona
<viperhoot> ok ;)
<sebasss> me esperas un momento y t digo q paso
<viperhoot> para instalar netbeans por ejemplo necesitas escribir: sudo apt-get install netbeans   nada más
<viperhoot> ok
<sebasss> ok gracias ya no me sale el error
<viperhoot> ;)
<viperhoot> a veces sale ese error porque el servicio fue interrumpido
<sebasss> pero primero necesito instala java
<sebasss> q escribo
<viperhoot> ok
<viperhoot> aqui tienes que agregar un par de cosas más
<viperhoot> escribe todo lo que te digo ok ?
<viperhoot> pregunta: tu maquina es de 32 o 64 bits ?
<sebasss> 32
<viperhoot> ok
<viperhoot> en consola escribe lo siguiente
<viperhoot> sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/intrepid.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<viperhoot> no no
<viperhoot> espera
<viperhoot> me confundi
<sebasss> ok
<viperhoot> sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/hardy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<viperhoot> ese
<sebasss> listo
<viperhoot> ahora
<viperhoot> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update
<sebasss> ok
<viperhoot> y luego un: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<viperhoot> con eso no solo tienes java, de paso flash, y codecs que puedes necesitar :)
<sebasss> oie pero mira lo q me sale al final
<sebasss> Los siguientes paquetes tienen dependencias incumplidas:   sun-java6-bin: Depende: sun-java6-jre (= 6-03-0ubuntu2) pero no va a instalarse E: Dependencias incumplidas. Intente 'apt-get -f install' sin paquetes (o especifique una solución).
<sebasss> no hay problema
<viperhoot> ok
<sebasss> escribo lo ultimo
<viperhoot> dirigete a sistema/administración/origenes de software
<sebasss> ok
<viperhoot> donde dice: descargable de internet
<viperhoot> marca las 4 primeras opciones
<viperhoot> main, universe, restricted y multiverse
<viperhoot> y cierras
<sebasss> ya estan marcadas
<viperhoot> te saldrá una ventana que te pide recargar la lista de repositorios
<viperhoot> ahh si ?
<sebasss> si
<sebasss> la qinta solo tenia una rayita
<sebasss> no un chulito
<viperhoot> ok
<alemcito> Holas
<viperhoot> aer dale entonces un: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<alemcito> tengo un problema con el mysql server
<viperhoot> hola alemcito
<alemcito> tengo un error al instalar
<viperhoot> cual ?
<freddierith> bye mañana
<freddierith> en ele mismo canal
<viperhoot> freddierith, ok
<alemcito> cuando instalo el mysql server sale este error con el libdbi-perl_1.601-1_i386.deb
<sebasss> viperhoot me sale lo mismo de ahorita
<viperhoot> sebasss, escribe: apt-get -f install
<sebasss> ok en eso estoy
<sebasss> si parece q eso ya lo habi hecho
<sebasss> me sale como una especie de contrato a aceptar
<sebasss> pero no se como
<viperhoot> si
<viperhoot> usa las teclas del teclado para ir hasta aceptar
<viperhoot> aunque creo que también va con el mouse
<viperhoot> alemcito, cual error ?
<alemcito> no se puede instalar esa dependencia y se rompe una tuberia en el synaptic
<viperhoot> cual dependencia ?
<alemcito> el libdbi-perl_1.601-1_i386.deb
<viperhoot> el libdbi-perl_1.601-1_i386.deb?
<viperhoot> ahh ok
<viperhoot> aer
<alemcito> pon sudo apt-get install mysql-server-5.0
<alemcito> y sale el error
<sebasss> viperhoot
<sebasss> ahi hizo algo
<alemcito> bueno a mi me sale el erro :D
<sebasss> pero al final sale esto
<sebasss> Configurando sun-java6-bin (6-03-0ubuntu2) ... No theme index file in '/usr/share/icons/sun-java6.png'. If you really want to create an icon cache here, use --ignore-theme-index.
<sebasss> hay algun problema con eso
<viperhoot> alemcito, dale un dpkg --configure -a   o bajatelo de aqui http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/libd/libdbi-perl/libdbi-perl_1.601-1_i386.deb
<sebasss> ?
<alemcito> ya chevere
<viperhoot> sebasss, no, no hay problema
<sebasss> ok
<sebasss> eso es todo_
<viperhoot> yep ;)
<sebasss> ?
<sebasss> gracias
<viperhoot> ya me retiro
<viperhoot> ahi nos leemos mañana
<sebasss> ya tengo java
<sebasss> listo
<sebasss> pero y netbeans
<viperhoot> no se olviden q tenemos una reuna mañana a las 8pm
<sebasss> tengo el archivo.deb
<sebasss> pero no me lo deja instalar
<viperhoot> sebasss, te recomendaria que instales netbeans desde los mismos repositorios de ubuntu
<viperhoot> sudo apt-get install netbeans
<viperhoot> pero si tienes el paquete , puedes instalarlo desde consola con un : sudo dpkg -i paquete.deb
<sebasss> dice q no se pudo encontrar
<sebasss> asi tal cual
<viperhoot> si
<sebasss> o en ves de i paquete
<sebasss> el nombre q tiene
<viperhoot> pero reemplaza "paquete" con su propio nombre
<viperhoot> ajá
<sebasss> ok
<alemcito> mira vipperhoot lo que me sale
<alemcito> (Leyendo la base de datos ...
<alemcito> 144193 ficheros y directorios instalados actualmente.)
<alemcito> Desempaquetando libdbi-perl (de libdbi-perl_1.601-1_i386.deb) ...
<alemcito> dpkg: error al procesar libdbi-perl_1.601-1_i386.deb (--install):
<alemcito>  intentando sobreescribir `/usr/share/man/man3/DBD::Proxy.3pm.gz', que está también en el paquete perl-dbi
<alemcito> dpkg-deb: el subproceso paste fue terminado por la señal (Tubería rota)
<sebasss> solo paquete
<alemcito> Se encontraron errores al procesar:
<sebasss> le dejo el
<alemcito>  libdbi-perl_1.601-1_i386.deb
<sebasss> i
<viperhoot> sebasss, si, con todo y ese -i
<viperhoot> alemcito, aer
<alemcito> (Leyendo la base de datos ...
<alemcito> 144193 ficheros y directorios instalados actualmente.)
<alemcito> Desempaquetando libdbi-perl (de libdbi-perl_1.601-1_i386.deb) ...
<alemcito> dpkg: error al procesar libdbi-perl_1.601-1_i386.deb (--install):
<alemcito>  intentando sobreescribir `/usr/share/man/man3/DBD::Proxy.3pm.gz', que está también en el paquete perl-dbi
<alemcito> dpkg-deb: el subproceso paste fue terminado por la señal (Tubería rota)
<alemcito> Se encontraron errores al procesar:
<alemcito>  libdbi-perl_1.601-1_i386.deb
<alemcito> esta me sale
<sebasss> bueno parece que no funciono
<sebasss> pero de todas manera muchas gracias
<sebasss> ma;ana me estare pasando por aca
<viperhoot> alemcito, no toy seguro que sea
<viperhoot> dale un -i --force paquete.deb
<alemcito> aver que sale
<viperhoot> mañana lo vemos con más calma, el sueño me gana... he hecho asi como deporte y ya estoy cabeceando
<alemcito> :D
<viperhoot> sebasss, ok, mañana con más calma entons ;)
<viperhoot> ahi nos leemos
<sebasss> jaja
<sebasss> ok
<sebasss> gracias
<sebasss> hasta ma;ana
<alemcito> Holas nicolas
<alemcito> una consulta
<alemcito> mira cosolig esta organizando un seminario que es seguridad de redes llamado infosec & ethical hacking es con un costo de 150 soles y necesitamos difucion y no se si tu podrias ayudarnos publicandolo en la pagina de ubuntu-pe
<luis_nuevo> Hola acabo d einstalar ubuntu
<luis_nuevo> quisiera saber si alguienme uee ayudar con mi audio
<luis_nuevo> ?
<Morell> Hola
<luis_nuevo> Hola
<luis_nuevo> como estas?
<Morell> bien... gracias...
<Morell> qué placa tienes?
<luis_nuevo> es la segunda vez que instalo ubuntu pero la primera vez la quite por que no tenia audio
<luis_nuevo> mi lap es una hp dv2000
<Morell> y que audio tiene?
<luis_nuevo> no se nada de las terminal ni nada
<luis_nuevo> cuando he bajado el driver de la pagina para xp se baja uno que dice realtek
<Morell> que versión de ubuntu has instalado?
<luis_nuevo> 8.04 lts
<luis_nuevo> estas ahi??
<Morell> si un tk...
<Morell> te sale algún error o simplemente no tienes audio?
<luis_nuevo> simlkemente no tengo
<luis_nuevo> cuando le doy reproducir a algo si se reproduce
<luis_nuevo> pero no se oye nada
<luis_nuevo> ni los osnidos dl sistema
<luis_nuevo> nada se oye
<Morell> ok... déjame ver que audio es el que tienes....
<luis_nuevo> ok
<Morell> en sistema preferencias sonido qué te sale?
<luis_nuevo> una lista con unmonton de cosas
<luis_nuevo> teclado sonido sesiones apariencia etc
<luis_nuevo> a eso te refieres?
<Morell> en el panel superior hay un menu...
<luis_nuevo> aja
<Morell> Sistema / Preferencias/ sonido...
<luis_nuevo> aja
<Morell> la solapa dispositivos..
<luis_nuevo> aja
<Morell> que dice?
<luis_nuevo> autodetectar autodetectar autodetectar alsa HDA intel y pcm
<Morell> pistas predeterminadas del mezclador?
<luis_nuevo> HDA intel (Alsa mixer)
<Morell> en el panel superior dale doble click en el icono de volumen...
<luis_nuevo> ya
<Morell> están todos los niveles en alto?
<luis_nuevo> head phone y pcm estan a la mitad
<Morell> maestro?
<luis_nuevo> y el speaker esta alto pero tiene una crucecita roja como de desactivado
<Morell> hay uno que dice maestro...
<luis_nuevo> no solo esos tres que te dije
<Morell> en el menu de esa ventata Archivo / cambiar dispositivo..
<luis_nuevo> aja cual le pongo?
<Morell> qué tienes?
<luis_nuevo> 1.- conexant cx 20551 waikiki (oss mixer)
<luis_nuevo> 2.-play back alsa pcm on font conexant analog via DMA pulse audio mixer
<luis_nuevo> 3.-Capture monitor source of alsa PCM on font conexant analog dma pulse audio mixer
<luis_nuevo> 4.-Capture alsa PCM on font conexant analog via dma pulse audio mixer
<luis_nuevo> esas cuatro
<Morell> ummm no ninguno tu audio creo que altec lansing...
<luis_nuevo> y que hago??
<luis_nuevo> quito el ubuntu yo creo
<luis_nuevo> ajja
<Morell> según la página de hp... pero la serie es dv2000... cuál es el modelo exacto de tu portatil..
<luis_nuevo> es una lata
<luis_nuevo> dv 2025
<Morell> bueno es un solución quitarlo si no te interesa o no tienes paciencia para buscar y aprender...
<luis_nuevo> pero es esa dv 2000 esos son lo driver que se baja para xp
<luis_nuevo> es que si me gusta, pero nadie me hapodido ayudar y yo ya me canse de ller y no encunetro nada
<luis_nuevo> y como no se nada pues esta mas cañon
<luis_nuevo> y que puedo hacer para que se oiga?
<Morell> si pues pero así cuando no sabes... si te desanimas ahora te quedarás sin saber...
<luis_nuevo> y entonces com le hago?
<Morell> primero tener paciencia.... segundo te sugiero que dividas tu disco e instales xp y en otra partición ubuntu...
<luis_nuevo> si asi lo tengo
<luis_nuevo> cuando probe el live cd si se escuchaba
<Morell> ummm...
<luis_nuevo> pero pues conla novedad
<Morell> entonces pon nuevamente el live cd.. y fíjate qué audio te sale igual que te he indicado...
<luis_nuevo> lo metro aqui en ubuntu
<Morell> ponlo y reinicias y cargas desde el live cd...
<luis_nuevo> aja
<luis_nuevo> y ya que sepa cual es entonces que hago?
<Morell> pues hay que ver si te sale diferente cambiar en tu instalación al que funciona..
<luis_nuevo> ok gracias por tu ayuda
<luis_nuevo> ojala sirva
<luis_nuevo> gracias
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, pudiste averiguar cuando daban a conocer a los sponsoreados?
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: carajo, esperate
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: tu vas a saber antes que yo
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: si quieres preguntale a jcastro
<nxvl> el es el que ve eso
<nxvl> yo no tengo idea
<Genelyk> sabes  chan server
<Genelyk> yio te kiero
<Genelyk> xD!
<Genelyk> si se se
<Genelyk> pero tu eres mi bot favorito
<Genelyk> nadie m...
#ubuntu-pe 2009-09-28
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, cuando anuncian a las personas que van a sponsorear?
<nxvl> no se
<nxvl> ya abrieron el sponsoring process?
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, is
<RoAkSoAx> si ya cierra pronto
<nxvl> ah ni idea
<nxvl> a nosotros en canonical nos han hecho volar con los pasajes
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, a suave, ya tienen todo listo uds
<nxvl> mandaron mail diciendo a lo: COMPREN AHORITA!
<RoAkSoAx> a suave
<nxvl> no, recien la semana pasada llego el correo
<nxvl> yo ya pedi mis pasajes, estoy esperando a la agencia q me los mande nomas
<nxvl> pero ya los deben haber comprado
<RoAkSoAx> a suave
<RoAkSoAx> ta bien, ojala anuncien pe pronto quienes van
<RoAkSoAx> hasta hoy nomas
<RoAkSoAx> se puede aplicar para el sponsoring
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, oe mas bien tequeria preguntar.. tu trabajas pa la sucursal de canonical en USA o para la de Isle of Man?
<nxvl> tons asumo q una semana mas o 2
<nxvl> mmm
<nxvl> es raro
<nxvl> mi contrato es con Isle of Man
<nxvl> pero yo reporto a USA
<RoAkSoAx> a shap. Y te pagan en Peru verdad?
<RoAkSoAx> quiero chambear en alguna de esas webadas pq aki con mi visa de estudiante es una cagada para trabajar
<RoAkSoAx> :S
<nxvl> si, me pagan aca
<RoAkSoAx> ok xvre. thanks for the info
#ubuntu-pe 2009-09-29
<jvidaurre> hola
<jvidaurre> hola a todos
<jvidaurre> soy nuevo en ubuntu
<ubunb> hola, subi tu screenshot a http://screentube.com.ar ;)
<viperhoot> RoAkSoAx, estas ?
#ubuntu-pe 2009-09-30
<Snakedark> Hola alguien
<Snakedark> esta en el chat
<Snakedark> o todos son boots
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, cuando te vienes a orlando?
<nxvl> proximo viernes
<nxvl> llego el sabado
<nxvl> me voy a juntar con una gente del LoCo, si quieres te aviso
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, a suave, no puedo viajar este fin pq tengo examen el Lunes. Cuanto tiempo te quedas en orlando?
<RoAkSoAx> no piensas bajar a miami?
<nxvl> llego el sabado hasta el siguiente domingo
<nxvl> y no, me quedo en orlando nomas
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, a suave yo justo estoy cagado toda la prox semana y la que le sigue por examene
<nxvl> yo llego el 10
<nxvl> y me quedo hasta el 18 creo
<nxvl> si, 18 en la madrugada salgo de alla
<RoAkSoAx> a suave, y de ahi te vas a boston y luego al UDS?
<nxvl> nope
<nxvl> a lima de regreso
<nxvl> y dp me voy al UDS
<nxvl> btw, creo q ya deben estar anunciando los sponsorships la proxima semana
<nxvl> nuestro deadline para presentarlos era hoy
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, a suave. ya toncs kreo que nos veremos nomas en el UDS si es que me dan el sponsorship
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, uds escogen a quienes sponsorean? Btw... he aplicado para la chamba de Ubuntu Server QA Engineer
<nxvl> a Boston me voy recien en enero
<nxvl> nosotros podemos proponer gente para sponsorear
<nxvl> osea, hay 2 "formas" de sponsorship, los de la comunidad q es el proceso q conoces, y que un empleado de canonical te invite
<nxvl> pero nosotros para invitar gente tenemos que dar una razon
<nxvl> dice jorge q hoy tiene la lista
<nxvl> no se cuando la publiquen
<nxvl> pero yo la voy a poder ver ahora
<nxvl> :D
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, haha xvre, ya toncs me chismeas si me dan el sponsorship :)
<nxvl> dudo q pueda
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> tendras q esperar mail de jorge
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, hhahaa ok. mas bien uds los de canonical tb recomiendan creo quien entra a cada chamba vdad?
<nxvl> mmm
<nxvl> maso
<nxvl> si me hubieras mandado tu CV a mi podia haber mandado recomendacion
<nxvl> ahorita ya complicado
<nxvl> de hecho hay mas opciones si te presentaba yo
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, te lo mando de todas formas :)
<nxvl> pero ya estas en el proceso
<nxvl> osea q ya fue
<nxvl> :D
<RoAkSoAx> haha igual porcia xD
<nxvl> lo q si, te van a dar prioridad
<nxvl> x ser MOTU y estar en la comunidad
<nxvl> bueno, si es que le piden su opinion a alguien del server team
<nxvl> y si te entrevista mdz como suele hacer, preparate
<nxvl> jaja
<nxvl> me han dicho q es un HdP
<nxvl> y vas a tener q viajar como mierda, osea q la uni te va a joder
<nxvl> y pa ti nomas, la entrevista de soren fue un UDS
<nxvl> fue una "prueba"
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, haha a suave
<nxvl> cuando acabas la uni alla?
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, recien empece clases hace como mes y medio xD... y el master lo acabaria para diciembre del prox anio
<RoAkSoAx> si es que todo va como lo he planeado
<nxvl> osea un anho mas
<RoAkSoAx> si
<RoAkSoAx> todo este anio y el prox
<nxvl> mmm, bieen complicado
<nxvl> x viajes
<nxvl> en platform son 4 viajes al anho minimo
<nxvl> 2 UDS 2 Distro Sprints, mas los sprints del equipo
<nxvl> hora de almuerzo
<nxvl> me fui
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, si pero si son en USA normal :) y al menos 1 sera en USA. Pero si digamos me dan la chamba tengo que ver todos esos problemas con inmmigracion
<RoAkSoAx> pero ya eso sera si es que me seleccionan
#ubuntu-pe 2009-10-01
<lastent> hola, por si acaso alguien sabe mas o menos cuanto cuesta un alquiler de hosting, para que accedan unos 1000 usuarios, y mas o menos 100 usuarios al mismo tiempo?
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl_, ya me repsondieron del trabajo, que mi aplicacion fue insatisfactoria
<nxvl_> :(
<nxvl> la proxima me lo mandas a mi
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, eso hare :)
<xander21c> Holas
<xander21c> RoAkSoAx: q tal miami?
<RoAkSoAx> xander21c, habla man. bien
<RoAkSoAx> calor, flakas buenas
<RoAkSoAx> rikas playas
<RoAkSoAx> de todo
<RoAkSoAx> hahaha
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: jorge esta mandado ya los e-mail de sponsorship
<nxvl> o ya los mando
<nxvl> no entendi bien
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, si ya mando... no tengo nada... y si todavia no mando.. voy a esperar.. pero averiguate a ver si me dieron el sponsorship
<nxvl> si, le acabo de pedir q me juegue la lista
<nxvl> pero no me reponde
<nxvl> responde
<nxvl> PERO, se que alguien q propusimos esta en lista de espera, lo que me hace suponer q hay haaaarta gente pidiendo sponsorship y vaaarios propuesto desde dentro
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, a suave... a esperar nomas.. ahorita regreso
<xander21c> nxvl: q fue del JAM?
<xander21c> creo q virtual no mas
<nxvl> xander21c: q fue de q o q?
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: todavia no manda
<xander21c> lo q paso dantrix
<nxvl> ah ni idea
<nxvl> yo solo me opongo a calienta asientos
<nxvl> por el resto
<nxvl> not my problem
<nxvl> ando a mil
<nxvl> si arman algo, yo feliz aparesco
<xander21c> ok
<xander21c> a ver q sale sino como te digo virtual no mas
<xander21c> nos leemos
<RoAk> nxvl: todavia no recibo ningun email
#ubuntu-pe 2009-10-02
<RoAk> nxvl: averiguate pe si ya enviaron los correos o en todo caso la lista
<RoAk> o si estoy en ella
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, i'm going to the UDS!!
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, oe, vas de miami a dallas vdad??
<RoAkSoAx> voy a pedir en ese vuelo
<nxvl> sep
<nxvl> mis vuelos estan en el wiki
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, si pe, voy a escribir a la agencia y justo vi que tu vuelo de miami a dallas es el vuelo que pensaba pedir xD
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: preparate para una semana laaaaaarga
<nxvl> y DUERME BIEN antes de ir
<nxvl> xq alla no vas a dormir
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, hahhaa lo se, igual que aca nomas :P
<RoAkSoAx> hahahaha
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, voy a pedirte como companero de cuarto :P
<soulse> como fuerzo que chromium encuentre mi flash instalado en mi ubuntu? :S
<soulse> me dice que no tengo instalado
<Genelyk> primero averigua donde chr..   guarda su plugins
<Genelyk>  luego baja el  tar.gz de flash y copia el archivo q termina en  *.so  a es acarpeta
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: muy tardfe
<nxvl> :P
 * dantrix saluda a los del canal
 * dantrix <o/
<viperhoot> saludos dantrix
<dantrix> hi viperhoot , tu debes ser dante diaz
<viperhoot> ajam
<viperhoot> dantrix, por lo visto el jam será totalmente virtual
<dantrix> hubiese sido bueno poder armar algo, en algun sitio con conexiona  internet
<viperhoot> hubiera sido lo ideal
<dantrix> personalmente no dispongo de laptop o netbook, además que me he sobrecargado de labores
<viperhoot> pero, es que el jam es más técnico que otra cosa
<dantrix> claro
<dantrix> yo lo que busco incentivar es algo mas pra newbies
<viperhoot> ahi pasé un link con algo de info que puede traducir
<dantrix> ubuntu tiene madera para ser mas de lo qeu es
<viperhoot> claro
<dantrix> ya lo habia leido en ingles, cuando RoAkSoAx  fue elegido MOTU
<viperhoot> pero bueno, igual se puede trabajar con cada uno por su lado ;)
<viperhoot> si pe, bien por ese loco
<viperhoot> jaja
<dantrix> apoye en el flisol 2009 ( y 2008 ) en la UNI, y el 90% de las maquinas instaladas son con ubuntu o derivados
<dantrix> voy a darme un tiempo para poder apoyar en algo mas que decir " usa ubuntu por esto o aquello, te lo instalo gratis, voy a tu casa y te enseño a usarlo"
<viperhoot> eso es algo
<viperhoot> pero ahora mismo el trabajo es otro
<dantrix> queria empezar a solucionar bugs, pero cada uino con lo que es bueno, es decir , cada uno apoya con lo que sabe hacer
<viperhoot> claro
<viperhoot> cualquier duda me pasas el dato , a ver si puedo ayudar ;)
<dantrix> ok
<dantrix> grax
 * dantrix out
<viperhoot> Já , se hizo justicia!!
<nxvl> huh?
<viperhoot> por fin alguien dejó el señuelo en la lista de ubuntu spanish translators
<viperhoot> y todos se fueron contra el único tipejo que no deja nuevos ingresos hace como 3 años
<nxvl> si hay roches en traduccion ahora hay un empleado de canonical dedicado a eso
<nxvl> y habla espanhol
<nxvl> osea q contactalo
<viperhoot> quien ah ?
<viperhoot> estoy se viene repitiendo un egg de veces
<viperhoot> hay más gente descontenta q en cualquier otro lado de los proyectos de ubuntu
<nxvl> DDDavid Planella
<viperhoot> chekate los últimos hilos: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-es-l10n/2009-October/thread.html
<nxvl> no, q flojera
<nxvl> dile q David
<viperhoot> hahaha
<nxvl> viperhoot: pa RoAkSoAx va al UDS
<viperhoot> nxvl, le mando un mail para q empiece a barrer por ahi
<nxvl> RoAkSoAx: vdd, ivoks tb va
<viperhoot> nxvl, haha si pe
<viperhoot> asi vi
<viperhoot> ivoks ?
<viperhoot> y ese quien es ?
<nxvl> el mentor de RoAkSoAx
<viperhoot> ahh chu
<viperhoot> jaja
<viperhoot> atlanta creo no ?
<nxvl> dallas
<xander21c> Holas
<viperhoot> saludos xander21c
<viperhoot> buehh, mucho por hoy
<viperhoot> mañana toca documentación y triaging :)
<viperhoot> ahi nos leemos
<RoAkSoAx> nxvl, hable con ivoks en la manana y me dijo que tiene el sponsorship, que quiere ir, pero tiene que detemrinar algnuas cosas antes de confirmar
#ubuntu-pe 2009-10-03
<soulse> asocio el .doc a ms word con wine en mi ubuntu, abro una archivo y la maquina se apaga
<soulse> y de ahi no quiere prender
<soulse> O_O
<soulse> toy backupeando todo por si es que fue por otra razon :S
<Ddiods> Buenas...
<viperhoot> hola Ddiods
<Ddiods> Que tal? Como stas?
<viperhoot> ahi quemandome las pestañas :D
<Ddiods> trabaJo?
<viperhoot> bug jam :D
<viperhoot> se supone que hay un jam hasta mañana y algo algo se hace :P
<viperhoot> buehh, me voy a almorzar, ahi nos estamos leyendo
<Ddiods> tb almorzaré
<Ddiods> nos leemos :p
<hollman> clase de traducciones y reporte de bugs http://tiny.cc/ugbj
<hollman> Todos cordialmente invitados a charla de reporte de bugs y traducciones al proyecto Ubuntu en #ubuntu-classroom-es
#ubuntu-pe 2010-10-06
<billfloresc> Buenas
<billfloresc> disculpen
<billfloresc> una consulta
<billfloresc> habra driver en ubunto para una grafica integrada Intel GMA x3100
<billfloresc> ??
<billfloresc> ayuden porfavor
<billfloresc> ?¿?¿?¿?¿
<billfloresc> creo que buscare ayuda en otro lugar
<billfloresc> gracias por todo
<billfloresc> un saludo!!!!!!
#ubuntu-pe 2010-10-07
<LuisGuille> hi
<LuisGuille> deseo saber como me hago miembro de la comunidad
<LuisGuille> soy usuario window y ya me aburri
<LuisGuille> deseo usar linux ahora
#ubuntu-pe 2010-10-08
<SIR-CARLO> Hola gente
<SIR-CARLO> estan ahi???
<SIR-CARLO> Hola nuevamente
<SIR-CARLO> escriban pues carajo jejejeje
<SIR-CARLO> mañana juega Peru
<SIR-CARLO> que hacen gente !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<eduflorian> Hola!
<eduflorian> alguien en casa ubunteros?
<eduflorian> xD
<ovejo> hola =(
<ovejo> hay alguna combinacion de teclas en linux que se semeje al Ctrl Alt Supr para terminar algun proceso?
<ovejo> o algun otro atajo de teclado para ir al menu de apagar equipo?
<Ddiods> hola
<Ddiods> mm puede presionar Alt+F1 y eso te abrirá el menu Aplicaciones
<Ddiods> luego usas la flecha de la derecha para ir a Sistema y ahi abajo para llegar a apagar
<Ddiods> por? q pasó?
#ubuntu-pe 2010-10-09
<pomar> hola
<p0mar> spanish here__?????
<p0mar> olaz
<p0mar> hjay
<angel_> amigos una pregunat
<angel_> como prodria ejecutar los .exe en mi pc con unbunto
<angel_> ??
<angel_> quiero aser migrar a toda mi empresa
<kike2803> r
#ubuntu-pe 2010-10-10
<JDik> Hola a todos :D
<JDik> descargando ubuntu
#ubuntu-pe 2012-10-01
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: con ganas de un forwardban?
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR, uh y eso ?
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: lo digo por el ping timeout
<JoseeAntonioR> cuando viene de nxvl, empieza y no para hasta despues de 20 minutos
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR, raro, aquí no me doy cuenta de nada :S
<nxvl> oe q!
<JoseeAntonioR> * viperhoot (~viperhoot@ubuntu/member/viperhoot) has joined #ubuntu-pe
<JoseeAntonioR> * viperhoot has quit (Ping timeout: 245 seconds)
<JoseeAntonioR> * viperhoot (~viperhoot@ubuntu/member/viperhoot) has joined #ubuntu-pe
<nxvl> que cierre la laptop a cada rato es otra cosa
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> hay que atender al bebe
<nxvl> :P
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR, en serio que aquí no me sale ni un mensajito ni nada avisandome :S
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: ah, le has puesto que suspenda?
<nxvl> estoy en mac
<JoseeAntonioR> bah
<nxvl> mi laptop con Ubuntu la usa Grace
<JoseeAntonioR> supooooongo que cristobal sera ubuntero mal
<nxvl> jajaj
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR, alguna manera de enterarme cuando tengo pingout ?
<nxvl> obvio
<nxvl> mac solo la uso por el iOS development
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: /ping
<nxvl> para todo lo demas uso Ubuntu
<nxvl> no me acostumbro a Mac
<nxvl> no me termina de convencer
<JoseeAntonioR> yo queria ser ios developer, pero al final me quede con python :P
<viperhoot> nxvl, yo sufría con las teclas de mac en ubuntu, encontré una solución a medias
<nxvl> python es kewl
<nxvl> viperhoot: VirtualBox ftw :D
<viperhoot> nxvl, no tanto, una magia negra con Xmodmap
<nxvl> nah, no le voa instalar Ubuntu nativo a mi mbp
<nxvl> dejala con ML
<nxvl> pa esto tengo mi Dell que si tiene Ubuntu
<nxvl> lo unico que si ODIO es windows
 * JoseeAntonioR <3s Dell
<nxvl> es lo unico que no se usa en mi casa
<nxvl> :D
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: +1
<JoseeAntonioR> en mi casa si D:
<nxvl> bueno, tengo que pasear al perro, ya vengo
<JoseeAntonioR> soy el unico ubuntero por aqui
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: como te va con python?
<JoseeAntonioR> suerte
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: ahi, avanzando
<JoseeAntonioR> estaba investigando el LP api, necesito una mano con eso luego
<viperhoot> nxvl, hay una versión ubuntu amd64+mac que funciona bastante bien
<viperhoot> o por lo menos me detectó todo a la primera
 * viperhoot escucha revueltas afuera de su casa D:
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<viperhoot> argggg, protestas contra la mina para variar
<JoseeAntonioR> ya debes estar harto con eso
<viperhoot> es terrible
<viperhoot> sin contar la violencia, se supenden gran parte de las actividades
<viperhoot> por suerte mi universidad no se presta a esas cosas, que sino no acabaría mi ciclo nunca
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<viperhoot> con que no me cierren la carretera mañana que viajo :S
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: el API de LP es una mierda
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: yo tenia mil APIs para el API
<nxvl> sino me volvia loco
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: los que tienen buenos scripts que usan el API de LP es el equipo de seguridad
<nxvl> viperhoot: si, mi abuela tb ta cagada xq en su condominio viven la mayoria de directivos de la mina
<nxvl> viperhoot: asi que de vez en cuando van a joderlos
<nxvl> viperhoot: y eso que es en huairapongo, tipo de la fabrica de nestle de freeeeeente en la mitad del campo
<viperhoot> nxvl, jodida la cosa.
<JoseeAntonioR> demasiado
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: tienes unos minutos para ver el coso?
<nxvl> viperhoot: si, pero ahora quiero ver con la paralizacion de Conga como van a chillarle a santos que se les acabo la mamadera
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: sep
<viperhoot> nxvl: ya se ven intenciones de presidencia al 2016, ya gente de aquí se da cuenta que eso era el fin.
<viperhoot> pero si, incomoda tanta movilización y ataque de un rato a otro
<viperhoot> mi casa que está en el centro se ha llenado de humo de lacrimógenas varias veces, a correr nomás.
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: tengo http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1253089/, pero cuando el usuario no existe me bota un error de 35 lineas, sabes como hacer para que me de un codigo generico?
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: y no te has pensado en comprar una de esas mascaras antigases?
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: aer error
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: para programar en python lo primero que tienes que aprender es a leer el TraceBack
<JoseeAntonioR> eso si, si se como leerlo
<nxvl> el que diga que ser programador es escribir codigo, nunca programo
<nxvl> la mayoria del tiempo te la pasas debuggeando
<JoseeAntonioR> eso es lo que te iba a decir, el debugging es lo que primero aprendi a hacer
<JoseeAntonioR> inconscientemente, pero lo hice
<nxvl> como una vez dijo kiko: un software no es mas que un conjunto de bugs
<JoseeAntonioR> muy cierto
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1253095/
<JoseeAntonioR> ahi tienes una buena y una mala
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: jajaj en serio que cuando ves que todo se llena de humo, caballeros, a mojarse y a correr
<viperhoot> afortunadamente esta semana anda en calma
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: lapsus?
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: esta vez si me di cuenta del ping timeout
<viperhoot> pero ni idea de por qué ocurre
<viperhoot> :S
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: ese no fue un ping timeout, fue un quit
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: has usado pdb/ipdb?
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: si, tuve que reiniciar la conexión
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: ah?
<JoseeAntonioR> aaah, pdb
<JoseeAntonioR> nope
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: ya, aprende a usarlo, es tu mejor amigo
<nxvl> :D
<nxvl> te recomiendo ipdb
<nxvl> es mas facil
<nxvl> tiene autocompletado y colorea las cosas
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, bonito
<nxvl> en la linea 13 (dp del test = y antes del print) pon:
<nxvl> import ipdb
<nxvl> ipdb.set_trace()
<nxvl> y correo
<viperhoot> raro
<nxvl> te va a devolver un ipython shell justo donde se quedo tu programa
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: normal si cambio el print test por print test.display_name?
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: cambialo por lo que quieras, no vas a llegar ahi :D
<nxvl> el pdb lo va a parar antes
<JoseeAntonioR> lol
<JoseeAntonioR> despues del test y antes del print?
<nxvl> sep
<nxvl> y aprendete esos comandos xq los vas a usar bieeeen seguido
<nxvl> import ipdb
<JoseeAntonioR> pero eso es imposible
<nxvl> ipdb.set_trace()
<JoseeAntonioR> no sera despues del print y antes del test?
<nxvl> noo
 * JoseeAntonioR toma notas mentales
<JoseeAntonioR> aaaaah
<JoseeAntonioR> despues del test=
<nxvl> despues del 'test = people(username)'
<nxvl> y antes del print
<nxvl> btw, xq la linea 12 en vez en la 11 hacer launchpad.people(username) ?
<JoseeAntonioR> hmm, buen punto
<JoseeAntonioR> lo estaba pensando y nunca razone por que lo hice
<JoseeAntonioR> a cambiarlo!
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: donde va el username?
<JoseeAntonioR> en la siguiente linea?
<nxvl> launchpad.people(username)
<JoseeAntonioR> no, el que me dijiste que ponga para ipdb
<nxvl> people = launchpad.people lo unico que hace es asignar la funcion launchpad.people a la variable people
<JoseeAntonioR> btw, no module named ipdb
<nxvl> pero al final people es solo la instancia de la funcion
<nxvl> osea q es la misma waa si lo llamas antes
<JoseeAntonioR> si, me di cuenta :P
<nxvl> pip install ipdb
<nxvl> o apt-cache search ipdb
<nxvl> no me acuerdo como instalarlo de apt
<nxvl> pero pip es mejor
<nxvl> ;D
<JoseeAntonioR> no esta en apt
<JoseeAntonioR> bah, era con sudo
<JoseeAntonioR> listo, me abrio una consola
<JoseeAntonioR> y antes me puso unas lineas de mi codigo en colores
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: ^
<nxvl> asi es
<nxvl> ya, ahora revisa que hay en la variable ...
<nxvl> test
<nxvl> solo escribe test
<nxvl> y a ver que hay
<JoseeAntonioR> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1253117/
<nxvl> hmm
<nxvl> aer un toke
<nxvl> dejame ver si lo puedo correr aca
<JoseeAntonioR> ook
<nxvl> hmm
<nxvl> segun parece
<nxvl> en realidad eso es lo que te esta devolviendo
<nxvl> asi que es un bug en el API
<JoseeAntonioR> a reportarlo?
<nxvl> https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/~nvalcarcel123
<nxvl> https://api.launchpad.net/1.0/~nvalcarcel
<JoseeAntonioR> ah?
<JoseeAntonioR> ah
<nxvl> hmm
<nxvl> nope
<nxvl> aer un toke
<JoseeAntonioR> ook
<nxvl> hmm, raro, no hace exception handling
<nxvl> que carajo han hecho
<nxvl> de hecho esta devolviendome un objecto
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: si, reporta el error, esto esta mal
<nxvl> no deberia devolverme un objecto valido si no lo encontro
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, a reportar
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/1059360 esta bien?
<nxvl> faltan un culo de detalles
<nxvl> perame q los meto
<nxvl> dejame terminar una cosa
<JoseeAntonioR> ok!
<nxvl> como se dice cuando una palabra termina en algo?
<nxvl> sufijo
<JoseeAntonioR> lol
<nxvl> es domingo
<nxvl> :D
<JoseeAntonioR> siempre pasa
<JoseeAntonioR> mañana, dia libre!
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: pregunta: cuando use ipdb debo poner las funciones despues de donde estan definidas las funciones del script?
<nxvl> pones ipdb donde quieres que te devuelva el control del programa
<nxvl> set_trace va a poner un trace
<nxvl> un trace es basicamente 'para aca y dame el control de la ejecucion'
<nxvl> luego puedes ponte con 'n' hacer que ejecute la linea
<nxvl> o con 's' que te lleve dentro de la funcion que va a ejecutar
<nxvl> osea si tu programa llama a una funcion haz_algo(foo)
<nxvl> y va a ejecutar esa lina (la que esta marcada con -->) y le das 's' te va a llevar a dentro de esa funcion
<nxvl> y asi
<JoseeAntonioR> ah rayos
<JoseeAntonioR> entiendo
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: diferencia entre () y [] en python?
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: pregunta: tienes el pdf de los requisitos ?
<viperhoot> para tramitar la visa
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: aqui lo tengo
<viperhoot> porfa mandamelos a mi mail
<JoseeAntonioR> ok!
<viperhoot> la web de la embajada se loqueó y no quiere mostrar ese documento /
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: cuales fueron todos los documentos que presentaste?
<viperhoot> la invitación que llegó mas todo lo que llegó por correo ?
<JoseeAntonioR> brb
<JoseeAntonioR> one sec
<viperhoot> ok
<JoseeAntonioR> exacto
<JoseeAntonioR> y constancias, con todo
<viperhoot> la reserva de hotel fue ese documento que envió marianna nada más?
<JoseeAntonioR> dejame te los listo
<JoseeAntonioR> pago de derecho consular engrampado a la solicitud
<JoseeAntonioR> por si acaso hay que hacer unos cambios en la solicitud
<JoseeAntonioR> lleve los puntos 1, 2, 3, 5, 6, 7, 8, 12, 13, 14, 15 (pasaporte de Marianna)
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: ^
<JoseeAntonioR> y los cambios son
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: lo mismo que tengo
<JoseeAntonioR> en el campo 31 va el nombre, direccion y email del hotel
<viperhoot> junto con el nombre de marianna o sólo la dirección del hotel ?
<JoseeAntonioR> solo cambia el 31
<JoseeAntonioR> nombre del hotel, direccion del hotel, email del hotel
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: todo el 31 es del hotel
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: bacán
<viperhoot> ya lo haré en lima
<viperhoot> en un toque estoy por salir :P
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: llegando te doy una llamada para coordinar ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> listo
<viperhoot> ahi nos leemos !
#ubuntu-pe 2012-10-02
<M1L0> BUENAS
#ubuntu-pe 2012-10-03
<M1L0> Buenas!..
<M1L0> de regreso XD
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR: o/ que tal!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, \o
<SergioMeneses> volvi ya a mi ciudad
<SergioMeneses> acabo de llegar xD
<JoseeAntonioR> hola hola, SergioMeneses! como vamos?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, bien bien con sueño xD
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: como puedo hacer para mover codigo de perl a python?
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: a mano, xq?
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: pero leer perl es una mierda ah
<nxvl> JoseeAntonioR: yo estoy haciendo eso con apparmor tools y es un dolor de cabeza
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: porque queria intentarlo, para unos scripts del news team
#ubuntu-pe 2012-10-04
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: ping, chuck on air en 12 minutos, marathon.ubuntuonair.com
<nxvl> cuck?
<nxvl> chuck*
<nxvl> como me perdi eso
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, como va la maraton?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: todo bien, aparte de unos problemillas pequeños, nada mayor
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, me alegra...
<SergioMeneses> ya me llego lo del seguro
<SergioMeneses>  \o/
<JoseeAntonioR> yay!
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, pm
<JoseeAntonioR> claro
#ubuntu-pe 2012-10-05
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jajaja daniel la musca que mezcla
<SergioMeneses> xD
<SergioMeneses> pero tiene futuro como dj
<SergioMeneses> xD
<JoseeAntonioR> siempre lo ha hecho, solo que no es muy publico :P
<JoseeAntonioR> hasta lo contratan
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si eso andaba viendo
<JoseeAntonioR> nxvl: alucina que dholbach se puso a mezclar live
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, se volvio a caer el video?
<JoseeAntonioR> nope, cambiando hangouts
<JoseeAntonioR> es max 4h por hangout
<SergioMeneses> aaa ok
<SergioMeneses> andaba comiendo algo y cuando llegue estaba abajo
<SergioMeneses> dale no hay lio
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> posteare un /notice cuando vuelva
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ok
<JoseeAntonioR> listo
<viperhoot> o/
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, has arrived
 * SergioMeneses hides
<viperhoot> Jajaja si
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, bien bien y ud como va?
<viperhoot> Súper cansado por el viaje. Pero todo en orden.
<SergioMeneses> ya tiene la visa?
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: No, me la confirman en una semana aproximadamente si todo va bien.
<viperhoot> Pero con la entrevista todo correcto.
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: nos quedan 9h
<viperhoot_> Aish!
<viperhoot_> JoseeAntonioR: Recién llego a casa después de todo el día.
<viperhoot_> Estoy muerto.
<JoseeAntonioR> ouch
<viperhoot_> Pero mi hermano ya donó a mi nombre ;)
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot_, le toca viajar luego a recogerla?
<SergioMeneses> me imagino
<viperhoot_> SergioMeneses: Alguien puede recogerla por mi con una carta poder simple ;)
<viperhoot_> Eso afortunadamente ya no es problema. Solo queda esperar la respuesta.
<viperhoot_> JoseeAntonioR: La entrevistadora se acordaba de ti !
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot_: lol, es en serio?! que dijo?
<viperhoot_> Ah. Tu también vas a este evento con un joven menor de edad!
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<viperhoot_> No me pregunto demasiado. Ya se acordaba.
<JoseeAntonioR> entonces hay 90% de que sea un si
<SergioMeneses> :O
<viperhoot_> Eso me imagino. La pregunta mas difícil fue explicarle que es ubuntu y como empece a participar.
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> me llevare un cd y unas fotos entonces
<viperhoot_> Desde cuando no me acuerdo.
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<viperhoot_> SergioMeneses: Eso hubiese sido la voz.
<JoseeAntonioR> 2005?
<SergioMeneses> o0
<viperhoot_> JoseeAntonioR: Aprox. Con un cd q la mano ya se le despejaba algo las dudas.
<JoseeAntonioR> oh, tenias un cd?
<JoseeAntonioR> menos mal
<viperhoot_> JoseeAntonioR: No. Jajajaja
<viperhoot_> Recién saco la conclusión ahorita.
 * SergioMeneses si tiene algo de material
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> yo tengo como 100 ac
<JoseeAntonioR> a
<SergioMeneses> bueno JoseeAntonioR viperhoot_ ya tengo todos los papeles dentro de 8 dias es mi entrevista
<SergioMeneses> :S
<viperhoot_> Pero bueno. Ya todo en orden :)
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: aparte de eso, todo listo para el viaje?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si
<JoseeAntonioR> genial
<SergioMeneses> necesito dinero para los gastios extra alla pero de resto todo bien
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, ud que ya ha ido... mas o menos cuanto se gasta extra?
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot_, ↑↑↑
<viperhoot_> Verdad! Me preguntaron eso también!
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: casi nada, solo lo que desee comprar de souvenirs, aunque eso tambien le sale gratis por el per diem
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot_: que cosa?
<viperhoot_> JoseeAntonioR: SergioMeneses me preguntaron con qué cubro los gastos que no me cubren.
<JoseeAntonioR> ah
<viperhoot_> Afortunadamente llevé mi estado de cuenta.
<JoseeAntonioR> yay!
<viperhoot_> Si. Fuera de eso ok.
<JoseeAntonioR> me alegro
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot_, huy fail yo no tengo cuentas
<SergioMeneses> hay como se hace?
<viperhoot_> Un estado simple del banco presente.
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, como asi con el per diem?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: es que muchas veces el per diem sobra
<viperhoot_> Una impresión de mis fondos de la banca por internet de  hecho :P
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot_, si pero si no tengo ninguna cuenta?
<SergioMeneses> a duras penas tengo el celular
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: se las tiene que ingeniar para demostrar que tiene dinero
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, mmm decir que mis papas me dan plata?
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<viperhoot_> SergioMeneses: Hmmmm algún conocido que te pueda sacar una duplicado de su tarjeta con la promesa de que solo la presentes sin gastar ?
<SergioMeneses> en serio esa parte la veo compleja... si canonical paga todo
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: canonical no paga todo, paga gastos de viaje y comida
<JoseeAntonioR> no le cubre, por ejemplo, un ferrari si se lo compra
<viperhoot_> Lol
<JoseeAntonioR> ese fue el ejemplo que me dieron a mi
<JoseeAntonioR> ese y el de un iphone
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, :O
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, y que dijiste en la entrevista?
 * viperhoot_ espera que no de olviden de hacer espacio para un tour
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot_, eso tocaria el domingo
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: solo me preguntaron que era el evento, y quien pagaba los gastos
 * viperhoot_ quiere ir a Malmö
 * viperhoot_ hides. 
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot_, hay que mirar el cronograma
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: el domingo es cumpleaños de Marianna
<SergioMeneses> en serio? jejeje tocará llevarle algo, ella se ha portado muy bien
<viperhoot_> Tortita
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot_: sh
<viperhoot_> Oh...
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, JoseeAntonioR me pusieron a pensar por lo de la cuenta
<SergioMeneses> ash si ven por eso me gusta hablar con ustedes
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: Tus padres tienen cuenta?
<viperhoot> Por ahí que te pueden dar una cuenta duplicada a tu nombre y con eso puede ser.
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, cuenta de ahorros o tarjetas de credito?
<viperhoot> Cualquiera.
<M1L0> buenas!
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, no basta con que lleves dinero en efectivo?
<SergioMeneses> no ya pregunte y ahorita no hay cuentas en casa
<SergioMeneses>  /o\
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: eso es para cruzar la frontera, minimo e45 por dia
<JoseeAntonioR> M1L0: hola hola
<M1L0> JoseeAntonioR Saludos!!
<SergioMeneses> M1L0, saludos
<viperhoot> M1L0: o/
<M1L0> SergioMeneses, viperhoot como estan?!
<SergioMeneses> M1L0, preocupado.... /o\
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: Explícame eso de dinero en efectivo para cruzar frontera?
<M1L0> que paso?
<SergioMeneses> thanks a lot viperhoot
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: cuando estas en la frontera, tambien te piden papeles y todo
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, el problema es que donde trabajo me pagan con cheques
<SergioMeneses> entonces pues no tengo cuentas
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: Ya la otra opción es llevar tu fajo de billetes a la entrevista jajaja
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: Mostrando tarjetas de crédito en vez de efectivo en la frontera será suficiente?
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: supongo que si
<viperhoot> Ojalá.
<SergioMeneses> mmm
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, supongo
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: No creo que sea invalido ah!
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, pues me tocara sacar inventiva para ese dia
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: Tampoco es que se tenga que llevar demasiado
<JoseeAntonioR> brb, vino un asunto urgente
<viperhoot> Ok
<JoseeAntonioR> back
<JoseeAntonioR> se habia caido el hangout hace un momento
<viperhoot> Uhh
<viperhoot> Cuantas horas ya van?
<JoseeAntonioR> 16h38m
<viperhoot> Ala. No la hago.
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<JoseeAntonioR> yo me levantare 4am para verlos terminar
<JoseeAntonioR> su ultima horita
<viperhoot> Zombies a esa hora seguro
<JoseeAntonioR> algo asi
<JoseeAntonioR> espero verlos
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: alguna idea de que hacer como reto para la maraton>
<JoseeAntonioR> ?
<viperhoot> Deletrear el apellido de Mark? :P
<JoseeAntonioR> lol
<JoseeAntonioR> S-H-U-T-T-L-E-W-O-R-T-H
<JoseeAntonioR> fui campeon de deletreo en mi grado
<viperhoot> Alguien con varias horas encima no la ve sencillo
<JoseeAntonioR> lol, me referia a mi
<JoseeAntonioR> que puedo hacer is llegan a las 6mil o 10mil libras en total
<viperhoot> Ah
<viperhoot> Buena pregunta.
<SergioMeneses> volvi
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, si por eso mismo
<SergioMeneses> aunque no entendi algo que dijo JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: que cosa?
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, lo del per diem
<SergioMeneses> que es eso?
<SergioMeneses> para que sirve?
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: el per diem es el monto diario que le dan para comidas cuando canonical no la da
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, veo
<SergioMeneses> pense que era un fondo para lo que sea
<SergioMeneses> xD
<JoseeAntonioR> nah
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, no hay lio
<viperhoot_> Me conecto al rato. A dormir un momento ;)
<JoseeAntonioR> ok!
<SergioMeneses> mmm
<SergioMeneses> si yo me duermo fijo no me despierto
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, que ha dicho laura? he estado ausente casi toda su intervencion
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: no estuve cuando salio
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: no andan tan zombies como pensaba
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: mira a Daniel y David
<JoseeAntonioR> y Nick
<JoseeAntonioR> se desaparecio para una siesta
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, jajaja si
<SergioMeneses> daniel anda de muerte
<SergioMeneses> xD
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, ↑↑↑
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<viperhoot> jajaja algo
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: SergioMeneses saben quien mantiene Gwibber ?
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, actualmente no
<JoseeAntonioR> let me check
<SergioMeneses> mira en LP
<JoseeAntonioR> ubuntu developers
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gwibber/+bug/1058672
<viperhoot> ni idea de a quien reportarlo
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: es el servicio ed fb el que falla, no gwibber en si
<JoseeAntonioR> urgh, pero me lo redirige a gwibber, cosa rara
<viperhoot> cada día que intento loggearme me sale un mensaje diferente en gwibber
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: ken van dine
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: #gwibber
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, esta en el proyecto incorrecto
<JoseeAntonioR> bueno, esta en el correcto, pero falta
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: ese patín está notificado, ojalá lea :/
<JoseeAntonioR> tambien estoy poniendo que afecta al proyecto
<viperhoot> no es algo tan tan malo
<viperhoot> pero me siento medio frustrado que sea lo único que no me funciona a la primera :P
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR: y que fue de los envios, sin novedades aún?
<JoseeAntonioR> nope
<JoseeAntonioR> mas bien, me estoy preocupando por la openweek
<JoseeAntonioR> es en 20 dias apro
<JoseeAntonioR> x
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, si algo lei de eso
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, JoseeAntonioR son solo 20 euros la visa aqui
<SergioMeneses>   \o/
<JoseeAntonioR> fijese cuando tiene que pagar
<SergioMeneses> cuando?
<SergioMeneses> o0
<viperhoot> JoseeAntonioR:  que pasa, no hay voluntarios?
<JoseeAntonioR> algo asi
<JoseeAntonioR> SergioMeneses: aqui es una semana antes
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, http://www.swedenabroad.com/es-ES/Embassies/Bogota-DC/Visite-Suecia/Informacion-sobre-visa-Schengen-sys1/
<JoseeAntonioR> viperhoot: todavia no me mandan la lsta
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, viperhoot no veo fecha en la pagina
 * viperhoot recomienda que vean esto : http://www.emezeta.com/articulos/50-cosplays-increibles-2#axzz28OXYok7E
<SergioMeneses> cosplays?
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, be serious
<SergioMeneses> se me hace que me tocara llamar mañana a la embajada
<SergioMeneses> ash
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: en qué parte de todo el trámite vas?
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, ya tengo la cita, los papeles
<SergioMeneses> me falta pagar y ir a la cita
<SergioMeneses> pero pense que se pagaba el dia de la cita
<SergioMeneses> pero en el link que viperhoot me paso no veo que diga que hay que pagar antes
 * SergioMeneses still reading
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: tambien te nos unes?
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: no estoy realmente seguro, pero creo que eso se paga antes de la entrevista
<roaksoax> JoseeAntonioR: a que?
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, si pero el mismo dia como dice JoseeAntonioR una semana antes
<SergioMeneses> roaksoax, \o
<JoseeAntonioR> roaksoax: u on air, marathon
<roaksoax> ah nah
<roaksoax> solo a joder un rato
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<SergioMeneses> jeje
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, viperhoot voy saliendo
<SergioMeneses> nos hablamos mañana
<JoseeAntonioR> ok, nos vemos!
<SergioMeneses> me toca irme porque tengo que madrugar mañana
<SergioMeneses> :S
<viperhoot>  también yo
<viperhoot> el sueño me gana
<JoseAntonioR> SergioMeneses: cuando abren el pre-order de cds?
<SergioMeneses> JoseAntonioR, pm
#ubuntu-pe 2012-10-06
<JoseAntonioR> hey bkerensa, welcome to u-pe's channel!
<JoseAntonioR> hola hola, viperhoot!
<JoseAntonioR> como vamos?
<viperhoot> JoseAntonioR: o/
<viperhoot> bien bien
<viperhoot> cansado nomás
<viperhoot> estos días llego tarde a casa
<viperhoot> afortunadamente ya es viernes
<JoseAntonioR> yo igual, despues de la maraton
<JoseAntonioR> juntamos mucho! :P
<JoseAntonioR> 5275.70 libras
<viperhoot> que bueno !
<viperhoot> sobre todo por una buena causa
<viperhoot> si es así que se repitan más seguidos :P
<JoseAntonioR> :P
<JoseAntonioR> supongo que toca hacer una maraton pero de comunidad
<JoseAntonioR> bkerensa: what about having an ubuntu on air staff marathon? :P
<viperhoot> no es mala idea eh
<JoseAntonioR> brb
<JoseAntonioR> back
<viperhoot> estoy muerto
<viperhoot> ya nos leemos mañana o/
<SergioMeneses> bkerensa, hey hey
<SergioMeneses> you're here, what a surprise!
<SergioMeneses> eureka!
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: quien se casó ?
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, jejeje
<SergioMeneses> solucione un problema de dos horas en un servidor
<SergioMeneses> y no creeras la solucion
<viperhoot> ahhh jajaja
<viperhoot> qué paso?
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, cambiando los permisos a 777 en el directorio /tmp
<SergioMeneses> :OOoo
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: jajaja que no se supone que debe ser así
<SergioMeneses> el problema me decia algo del gestor de bateria
<SergioMeneses> como iba a saber que era el tmp
<SergioMeneses> que munto en el que vivimos
<viperhoot> jajajaj
<viperhoot> con que ya funcione
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, claro
<SergioMeneses> a esta hora, hoy y yo aqui
<SergioMeneses> neeeeeh
<viperhoot> SergioMeneses: provecho
<viperhoot> yo si ya salgo
<viperhoot> ahi nos leemos o/
#ubuntu-pe 2012-10-07
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR,  \o
#ubuntu-pe 2013-10-03
<SergioMeneses> jose, ya enviaron el mail de la uds
<jose> mhm, igual no creo it
<jose> ir*
<SergioMeneses> jose, no es virtual?
<jose> por eso mismo
<SergioMeneses> mmm
<jose> SergioMeneses: alguna idea de las elecciones de LC?
<SergioMeneses> jose, eso lo publica el CC
<jose> claro, pero sabe en que va?
<jose> 2 semanas, ya van
<SergioMeneses> jose, podes anotar el log de la reunion de ayer en https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuConLA#Reuniones
#ubuntu-pe 2013-10-04
<chispassss1> hola!!!  una favor... me pueden ayudar con la reparacion de paquetes rotos?  ya intente con synaptics repararlo y nada!!  uso lubuntu raring
<jamesjedimaster> prueba con la terminal
<SergioMeneses> jose, bienvenido al LC!!!!
<SergioMeneses> mucho trabajo y buenos amigos :D
<SergioMeneses> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/loco-contacts/2013-October/006521.html
<SergioMeneses> roaksoax, ↑↑↑
#ubuntu-pe 2013-10-05
<jose> SergioMeneses: gracias! :) Espero que podamos trabajar en toodo lo que tengo planeado y mas :)
<SergioMeneses> jose, \o/
<SergioMeneses> jose, asi será
<jose> :)
<jose> como va?
<SergioMeneses> jose, bien bien... voy a armar email acerca la llegada de los nuevos al LC y enviarles informacion de lo q deben hacer
<SergioMeneses> como el canal irc y demas
<jose> genial
<jose> creo que solo queda que nos agreguen al LP team
<SergioMeneses> jose, jaja nooo hay muchas cosas :) ya lo veran
<jose> :P
<SergioMeneses> el LC hace muchas cosas en background q es lo q se quier cambiar
<SergioMeneses> ya q algunos dicen q no hacemos nada
<jose> ciertp :)
<jose> bueno, creo que toca tomar desayuno, acabo de despertar :P
<jose> ah, cierto, faltan los flags en IRC, el LP team, el mailing list
<SergioMeneses> jose, si dale
<SergioMeneses> jose, mira http://sergiomeneses.tumblr.com/post/62440166615/when-the-brainfog-attacks-simpson-homer-spoon
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
 * jose checks
<jose> :P
<SergioMeneses> jose, mire https://www.facebook.com/UbuConla/posts/393463840782971
<jose> si, revise el email
<jose> la proxima semana salgo de vacaciones, ahi me puedo dedicar por completo :)
<SergioMeneses> jose, si dale
<SergioMeneses> ayudame a difundirlo por redes sociales
<SergioMeneses> ;)
<jose> si, claro
<druiz> buenas tardes ubunteros
#ubuntu-pe 2013-10-06
<jorge> buenas
<jorge> saben un lugar donde estudiar ubuntu
<jorge> por favor
<jorge> creo que estudiare en paul muller
<jorge> porque la mayoria de institutos
<jorge> es red hat
#ubuntu-pe 2014-10-04
<aylasra> hola estimados... hoy me uno a la comunidad de Ubuntu peru
<aylasra> y como usuario novato tengo dudas preguntas
<aylasra> que quiesiera me pudieran ayudar a despejar
<aylasra> quiero conectar el modem de claro marca huawei
<aylasra> y cuando lo conecto despues de esperar un rato me pide..!! CONTRASEÑA
<aylasra> si la saben por favor ... compartanla
